# Drogba è andato al Galatasaray



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

28 gennaio
http://www.milanworld.net/ufficiale-drogba-al-galatasaray-vt4040.html



27 gennaio
Drogba-Galatasay e fatta. Contratto di 18 mesi 6 milioni più 4 di bonus.


26 gennaio
Galliani: “Kakà e Drogba no al 101%, Balotelli no al 99,9%”
Di Marzio


24 gennaio 
Fabio Ravezzani su twitter
"Ultimissime dal Milan. Berlusconi ha confidato: prendo Drogba. Fonte certa. Operazione non chiusa. Galliani prova Balo, ma lo vedo male"


Secondo Sportmediaset lo Shanghai avrebbe deciso di non liberare Drogba il quale a questo punto per andarsene dovrebbe risolvere un contenzioso giuridico in Cina.

23 gennaio 
Lisandro Lopez alla Juve, il Milan ha la strada libera per Drogba 
Gazzetta dello Sport




Aggiornamento 22 gennaio 
Milan ancora su Drogba. Pareggiata l'offerta della Juve. Pronti 8 milioni di euro. Ora dovrà essere l'ivoriano a scegliere.

Aggiornamento 27 Dicembre: *Drogba convocato ufficialmente per la Coppa d'Africa* dalla Costa d'Avorio

Aggiornamento 24 Dicembre Milan Drogba Qui: 
http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...a-lagente-e-galliani-vt3014-14.html#post85672

Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio, il *Milan* (in caso di partenza di Pato) starebbe sondando il terreno per *Didier Drogba*. Con la *cessione di Pato, unita a quella di Robinho*, il Milan metterebbe da parte un *tesoretto da reinvestire sul mercato*. L'obiettivo numero 1 è *Balotelli* ma nelle ultime ore si è riaperta una vecchia pista: quella che, come detto, porta a Drogba. *Galliani* ha sondato il terreno con l'agente dell'attaccante, e la richiesta è stata di *10 milioni di euro all'anno*. Tanti soldi. Il Milan ci pensa e si mette in fila.


----------



## honestsimula (17 Dicembre 2012)

alla faccia dell'under 23!


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ingaggio troppo alto.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Dicembre 2012)

No grazie


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Dicembre 2012)

io ho sentito di marzio a sky e veramente ha parlato di lewandowsky,non di drogba...e visto quello che continuano a ripetere galliani e berlusconi non mi sembra una notizia troppo vera


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io ho sentito di marzio a sky e veramente ha parlato di lewandowsky,non di drogba...e visto quello che continuano a ripetere galliani e berlusconi non mi sembra una notizia troppo vera



Twitter + sito

Quello che riporto è SEMPRE vero. Non invento nulla, state tranquilli.


----------



## Principe (17 Dicembre 2012)

Stiamo facendo ********* quindi se cediamo pato okey ma che sia per gente giovane


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Twitter + sito
> 
> Quello che riporto è SEMPRE vero. Non invento nulla, state tranquilli.



lungi da me affermare ciò!!
ho solo detto che io ho sentito di marzio parlare di lewandowsky...sappiamo tutti che i giornalisti sono molto bravi a manipolare le notizie!


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Io comunque Drogba lo prenderei al volo. 

1) Lo levi ai Gobbi

2) Può giocare in Champions


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io comunque Drogba lo prenderei al volo.
> 
> 1) Lo levi ai Gobbi
> 
> 2) Può giocare in Champions


si ma al massimo farei un contratto di 6 mesi

e a giugno provi a prendere o balotelli o lewandowsky..se vogliamo tornare grandi dobbiamo ambire a certi giocatori


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io comunque Drogba lo prenderei al volo.
> 
> 1) Lo levi ai Gobbi
> 
> 2) Può giocare in Champions



di levarlo ai gobbi fotte ****, drogba E' vicino alla fine, se si vuole costruire un nuovo Milan bisogna farlo fino in fondo, ohhh balotelliiiiiiii


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ecco la societa' lungimirante.Si punta su un giovincello alle prime armi!


----------



## 2515 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Drogba lo piglierebbero solo per evitare che la juve rischi di vincere la champions, è chiaro come il sole, poi il fatto che sia 100 volte meglio di Pazzini è ancora più chiaro, viste anche le squadre che beccheremo in champions. Ma se Drogba dovesse scegliere andrebbe alla juve, è fin troppo ovvio, sarebbe centrato per vincere la champions e lo scudetto, con noi non avrebbe certo uguali possibilità anzi. In definitiva, meglio lewandoski, per quanto durissima prenderlo a gennaio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Drogba lo piglierebbero solo per evitare che la juve rischi di vincere la champions, è chiaro come il sole, poi il fatto che sia 100 volte meglio di Pazzini è ancora più chiaro, viste anche le squadre che beccheremo in champions. Ma se Drogba dovesse scegliere andrebbe alla juve, è fin troppo ovvio, sarebbe centrato per vincere la champions e lo scudetto, con noi non avrebbe certo uguali possibilità anzi. In definitiva, meglio lewandoski, per quanto durissima prenderlo a gennaio.



bè che prendere lewandowsky sia meglio che prendere drogba mi sembra abbastanza ovvio!!per quanto forte possa essere,e ho dei dubbi sulla sua condizione fisica, drogba ha 90 anni!


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Drogba lo piglierebbero solo per evitare che la juve rischi di vincere la champions, è chiaro come il sole, poi il fatto che sia 100 volte meglio di Pazzini è ancora più chiaro, viste anche le squadre che beccheremo in champions. Ma se Drogba dovesse scegliere andrebbe alla juve, è fin troppo ovvio, sarebbe centrato per vincere la champions e lo scudetto, con noi non avrebbe certo uguali possibilità anzi. In definitiva, meglio lewandoski, per quanto durissima prenderlo a gennaio.



Il Barca non s'è qualificato in coppa???Ancora co sta storia che vincono la champions???

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> bè che prendere lewandowsky sia meglio che prendere drogba mi sembra abbastanza ovvio!!per quanto forte possa essere,e ho dei dubbi sulla sua condizione fisica, drogba ha 90 anni!



Lewandoski costa oltre 30 mln.E' umanamente impossibile pensare a lui!


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Barca non s'è qualificato in coppa???Ancora co sta storia che vincono la champions???
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



più che altro a gennaio è impossibile..a giugno difficilissimo si,impossibile direi di no!è la concorrenza che mi fa paura


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> più che altro a gennaio è impossibile..a giugno difficilissimo si,impossibile direi di no!è la concorrenza che mi fa paura



Dai Arso,non crediamo a queste baggianate.Lewandoski ha un costo proibitivo,supera i 30 mln,c'è la concorrenza inglese.E' impossibile!


----------



## 2515 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Barca non s'è qualificato in coppa???Ancora co sta storia che vincono la champions???
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




Il milan stesso lo ha dimostrato e anche altre italiane prima di noi in passato, le spagnole soffrono le italiane con un alto livello di organizzazione di gioco, la juve è tutt'altro che battuta col barcellona, o pensi che la loro difesa di burro possa fare qualcosa con drogba? La juve è nettamente superiore al chelsea che li ha battuti, innegabile.
non ha un contratto lungo e non lo vuole rinnovare, non possono pretendere troppo.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Dicembre 2012)

Anche su Drogba!?? quanto siamo attivi eh....siamo praticamente su tutti...ma non compriamo nessuno...ovviamente


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2012)

Vorrei ricordarvi che Didier dovrebbe andare in coppa d'africa, ergo l'avresti da febbraio. Prendere un giocatore, che non sai come s'è allenato in cina, per 4 mesi è un pò pazzo. Si può arrivare, ma deve arrivare comunque un altro attaccante.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il milan stesso lo ha dimostrato e anche altre italiane prima di noi in passato, le spagnole soffrono le italiane con un alto livello di organizzazione di gioco, la juve è tutt'altro che battuta col barcellona, o pensi che la loro difesa di burro possa fare qualcosa con drogba? La juve è nettamente superiore al chelsea che li ha battuti, innegabile.
> non ha un contratto lungo e non lo vuole rinnovare, non possono pretendere troppo.



il barca è nettamente piu' forte della juve.Inutile discutere e poi il Chelsea odierno non vale 1/5 del chelsea dell'anno passato!


----------



## 2515 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dai Arso,non crediamo a queste baggianate.Lewandoski ha un costo proibitivo,supera i 30 mln,c'è la concorrenza inglese.E' impossibile!



Non supera i 30 milioni causa scadenza contratto non prossima ma fra un anno.
Concorrenza inglese sì, ma chi gli assicura un ruolo importante? Il city è pieno di attaccanti di alto livello, lo united di certo non panchina ne van persie né rooney per lui, il chelsea vuole falcao, resta l'arsenal che vuole huntelaar. Alla sua età visto anche che è importante nel borussia vorrà la titolarità quasi assicurata, juve e milan gliela garantirebbero.


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ma basta co sti vecchi..tanto anche se va alla juve dura 6/12 mesi ..


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dai Arso,non crediamo a queste baggianate.Lewandoski ha un costo proibitivo,supera i 30 mln,c'è la concorrenza inglese.E' impossibile!



allora anche balotelli è impossibile


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non supera i 30 milioni causa scadenza contratto non prossima ma fra un anno.
> Concorrenza inglese sì, ma chi gli assicura un ruolo importante? Il city è pieno di attaccanti di alto livello, lo united di certo non panchina ne van persie né rooney per lui, il chelsea vuole falcao, resta l'arsenal che vuole huntelaar. Alla sua età visto anche che è importante nel borussia vorrà la titolarità quasi assicurata, juve e milan gliela garantirebbero.


Questi giocatori non possiamo piu' permetterceli,è inutile farla lunga.Ma quest'estate non v'ha insegnato nulla???

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> allora anche balotelli è impossibile



Piu' possibile,perche' forse c'è la possibilita' del prestito,perche' altrimenti sarebbe la stessa situazione!


----------



## Butcher (18 Dicembre 2012)

Dovevamo prenderlo 4/5 anni fa, quando l'interessa era reale


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> allora anche balotelli è impossibile



Balotelli è difficile, ma la cosa che lo avvantaggia su Lewa è il fatto di esser italiano, di aver voglia di tornare a casa, di volere il Milan, di avere un procuratore che lo può aiutare ad andare dove vuole, di esser meno ricercato del polacco, di esser in crisi con il club, di non esser titolare. 

Sono tanti i fattori che rendono molto differenti le trattative.


----------



## AndrasWave (18 Dicembre 2012)

Drogba meno di 8 milioni all'anno non li prende. Quindi l'operazione sarebbe da suicidio sportivo e un insulto all'intelligenza umana.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Balotelli è difficile, ma la cosa che lo avvantaggia su Lewa è il fatto di esser italiano, di aver voglia di tornare a casa, di volere il Milan, di avere un procuratore che lo può aiutare ad andare dove vuole, di esser meno ricercato del polacco, di esser in crisi con il club, di non esser titolare.
> 
> Sono tanti i fattori che rendono molto differenti le trattative.



Quotone!


----------



## Marilson (18 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io comunque Drogba lo prenderei al volo.
> 
> 1) Lo levi ai Gobbi
> 
> 2) Può giocare in Champions



quoto con il mio sangue.


----------



## Harvey (18 Dicembre 2012)

Amo Didier da una vita però dai 10 milioni? Ti tenevi Ibra che può ancora fare 4 anni al top...

Se davvero vuole quell'ingaggio dubito che arrivi in Italia ne da noi ne tanto meno alla Juve.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Dicembre 2012)

cioè drogba chiede 10 mln di € all'anno ?!?!? 

ma è serio ? diamo via ibra perchè prende quelle cifre per poi darle a uno ancora più vecchio ? come no 
si accomodasse a vinovo.


----------



## sheva90 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Drogba costa troppo davvero, magari Lewandoski...


----------



## MisterBet (18 Dicembre 2012)

Drogba accostato alla Juve e si parlava di 5 M...lo accostano a noi e ne chiede il doppio? Qualcosa non torna...


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2012)

*Anche Carlo Laudisa conferma i contatti con Drogba* (e la sfida con la Juve)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2012)

La mia idea è che sia una mossa di disturbo del Milan nei confronti della juve, come l'Inter fece l'anno scorso con Tevez.
Non lo prenderemo mai, costa troppo e sarebbe uno sbugiardamento dei recenti proclami sullo svecchiamento.

La notizia è stata diffusa ad hoc oggi da Galliani stesso, pare sia stato proprio lui in persona a dirlo a Di Marzio.


----------



## Nivre (18 Dicembre 2012)

A me sembra palese che è solo una mossa di disturbo da parte del pelato. Purtroppo certi ingaggi non possiamo piu permetterci se no ci tenevamo Ibra, altro che Drogba a fine carriera.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Dicembre 2012)

rinunciare ad ibra per il suo ingaggio monstre e dopo sei mesi puntare su drogba(che vuole 10 mln ed ha quasi 35 anni) mi sembrerebbe un'operazione priva di ogni logica.Credo sia piu' che altro un'azione di disturbo di galliani nei confronti di marotta.Anche perchè sono personalmente convinto che a gennaio arrivi balotelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Dicembre 2012)

Già ho esposto i miei dubbi: la fame che aveva l'ha esaurita con il Chelsea l'anno scorso, l'anno scorso è appunto l'anno scorso, quindi Drogba si trova con un anno in più sulla spalle e un anno in più di pensione perché ha giocato nello Shangai Shenua, mica il Bayern. Detto questo lo prenderei comunque, noi siamo in una situazione così disperata in attacco che anche gente molto peggiore di Drogba andrebbe bene.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Dicembre 2012)

10 milioni all'anno è una cifra che non possiamo assolutamente permetterci, soprattutto per uno che va per i 35. Io farei un tentativo di prenderlo per 6 mesi, magari dandogli anche 4-5 milioni, per provare a qualificarci per la Champions del prossimo anno e magari arrivare ai quarti quest'anno


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Dicembre 2012)

ha una certa età e io sono una di quella che non vuole gente vecchia ma vuole rifondare e riconciare con i giovani ma sto qui da le piste A TUTTI quindi lo vorrei al volo


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

*Drogba comunque accetterebbe di buon grado la soluzione Milan.C'è stato inoltre un contatto telefonico tra Gallaini e il suo entourage*


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2012)

Notizie dalla Gazza: *La Juve non ha molti soldi, quindi non potrà permettersi aste. Il Milan potrebbe acquistare Drogba a Gennaio per poi virare su Balotelli a Giugno.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Dicembre 2012)

non voglio illudermi.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2012)

Peccato che c'è la coppa d'Africa in CL le sue due pallllee ci servirebbero come il pane. 
El shaaeay-drogba il nuovo ed il vecchio 

Che coppia!!!!

Via pato


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizie dalla Gazza: *La Juve non ha molti soldi, quindi non potrà permettersi aste. Il Milan potrebbe acquistare Drogba a Gennaio per poi virare su Balotelli a Giugno.*



Ma per Drogba si parla di un contratto fino al 2014?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Dicembre 2012)

non capisco per quale motivo dovrebbe andare via dalla cina che prende 10 milioni e venire in italia dove juventus massimo gli offre 6 milioni e il milan ne offrirebbe 5 se va bene .


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;81560 ha scritto:


> non cpaisco per qulae motivo dovrebbe andare via dalla cina che prende 10 milioni e venire in italia dove juventus massimo gli offre 6 milioni e il milan ne offrirebbe 5 se va bene .



No,la Juve al massimo gliene offre 4!


----------



## Marilson (18 Dicembre 2012)

infatti io non ho capito, ritornerebbe in cina poi?


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> infatti io non ho capito, ritornerebbe in cina poi?



No,si libera a parametro 0 dallo Shangai e firma presumibilmente fino al 2014(la gazza pensa addirittura fino al 2015)


----------



## Milo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ma la costa d'Avorio mi pareva non si fosse qualificata per la coppa d'Africa... Forse mi sbaglio..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Dicembre 2012)

Drogba-El Shaarawy sarebbe bellissimo


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2012)

5 milioni di ingaggio a Drogba sono follia.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma la costa d'Avorio mi pareva non si fosse qualificata per la coppa d'Africa... Forse mi sbaglio..



No,s'è qualificata! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 5 milioni di ingaggio a Drogba sono follia.



Beh nel caso chiudessero il contratto non è a 5 mln,ma bensì molto piu' alto.Si parla di 8-9 mln.Obiettivamente è folle,sia dal punto di vista economico sia per l'eta' dell'ivoriano!


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Dicembre 2012)

mah... abbiam svenduto Ibra perchè prendeva un ingaggio altissimo... e prendiamo uno più vecchio con un ingaggio + basso di ibra ma sempre fuori dal budget nostro..


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No,s'è qualificata!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



MA SCHERZIAMO!?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sarebbe una cosa folle.

Assolutamente contrario, vada alla Juve e vinca la Champions, amen


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> MA SCHERZIAMO!?


Guarda,io questo parlavo ieri,cioe' la dirigenza è questa,è impossibile creare una serie progettualita'.Cioe' Drogba è un grandissimo,ma ha 34 anni.Potrebbe anche andare se venisse per 3 mln annui(6 lordi) e nel caso il suo acquisto fosse accompagnato da elementi giovani e di qualita'.Ma ho seri dubbi a riguardo!


----------



## Need4 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Didier in Cina prendeva 12 milioni di Euro all'anno ( o pounds, non ricordo...) non capisco perchè dovremmo ingaggiarlo, a che scopo?
La Champions non la vinciamo, lo scudetto men che meno...per la Coppa Italia??? 

Piuttosto quei soldi dell'ingaggio li uso per comprare un giovane


----------



## Ale (18 Dicembre 2012)

da un certo punto di vista sarei anche contento, ma non e' una soluzione futuribile.. con quell'ingaggio, mi sarei tenuto ibra a questo punto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No,la Juve al massimo gliene offre 4!



ah ecco, boh non capisco come mai allora voglia andare via sempre se e vero


----------



## Harvey (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ma poi da sti cinesi si svincolerebbe gratis? Lo ricoprono d'oro e può fare il cavolo che gli pare?


----------



## Prinz (18 Dicembre 2012)

voglio sperare che non facciamo questa cacata


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

*Pellegatti parla che l'ivoriano sarebbe disposto a scendere dagli attuali 13 mln annui a 10,pur di tornare in Europa*


10 mln???


----------



## Ibracadabra (18 Dicembre 2012)

è vecchio, e se vuole 10 mln se li può scordare, Drogba non mi farebbe schifo, ma,dipende da come rende


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Amo Drogba alla follia, ma a queste cifre anche no.


----------



## Need4 (18 Dicembre 2012)

E poi sbaglio o questo qua qualche anno fa' ci ha rifiutato?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti parla che l'ivoriano sarebbe disposto a scendere dagli attuali 13 mln annui a 10,pur di tornare in Europa*
> 10 mln???



Ma allora tanto vale ricomprare Ibra...


----------



## Brain84 (18 Dicembre 2012)

10mln sono uno sproposito per uno della sua età che torna dalla Cina dove chissà che allenamenti faceva. No grazie


----------



## Marilson (18 Dicembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una cosa folle.
> 
> Assolutamente contrario, vada alla Juve e vinca la Champions, amen



sei un folle. Il milan deve prenderlo esattamente per evitare questo


----------



## 2515 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sei un folle. Il milan deve prenderlo esattamente per evitare questo



se vuole quelle cifre pure la juve se lo sogna.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Dicembre 2012)

Se viene, per 3-4 milioni, certamente non 13, né 10, né tanto meno 8,7 o 6.


----------



## SololaMaglia (18 Dicembre 2012)

Operazione che non ha nessun senso, sia dal punto di vista economico che per questioni di età, non penso proprio che arriverà a Milano.


----------



## Francy (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sarei disponibile a vedere Drogba al Milan, giocatore che ci serve, il suo carattere da leone e la sua forza a noi mancano, solo se prendesse un ingaggio massimo da 4 mln di euro preferibilmente per 6 mesi, massimo un anno e mezzo per poi prendere qualche punta giovane. Il fatto che ci sia di mezzo la Coppa d'Africa non facilita certo le cose.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti parla che l'ivoriano sarebbe disposto a scendere dagli attuali 13 mln annui a 10,pur di tornare in Europa*
> 
> 
> 10 mln???



beh lui ci prova, ma e chiaro che deve scendere e di molto manco il psg gli darebbe 10 mln


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tenendo conto che va a fare la Coppa d'Africa e che se la Costa d'Avorio arriva in finale siamo al 10 di febbraio. Sarebbe quindi disponibile più o meno dalla metà di febbraio. A 4 milioni potrebbe esserci ancora la convenienza, ma a 10 sarebbe una follia, considerando il fatto che potrebbe arrivare bello scoppiato...


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Dicembre 2012)

34 anni,Coppa d'Africa di mezzo,10 mln annui....
Drogba è un grande,ma no grazie.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Dicembre 2012)

Un modo come un altro per farla far sotto al City


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Dicembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Tenendo conto che va a fare la Coppa d'Africa e che se la Costa d'Avorio arriva in finale siamo al 10 di febbraio. Sarebbe quindi disponibile più o meno dalla metà di febbraio. A 4 milioni potrebbe esserci ancora la convenienza, ma a 10 sarebbe una follia, considerando il fatto che potrebbe arrivare bello scoppiato...



10 mln e una follia pure per qualsiasi squadra,secondo me in questo campionato di serie A potrebbe fare ancora la differenza, ti basta pensare per tipo un toni e già a quota 6 gol,figurati drogba cosa potrebbe fare


----------



## juventino (18 Dicembre 2012)

E fu così che la Marmotta fallì nuovamente nella caccia al toppleyer. Sinceramente non penso chieda davvero 10 milioni, per me si accontenta pure di 4.


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Dicembre 2012)

Darei un rene per vedere Drogba al centro del nostro attacco con Elsha e Bojan.

Dai dai dai


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo Pedullà a Drogba sono pervenute 3 offerte dall'Italia e una dall'Inghilterra. Le italiane sono il Milan e la Juventus, mentre la terza resta un mistero. In Inghilterra c'è il Chelsea, che riprenderebbe molto volentieri l'attaccante. Intanto Drogba si gode il milione di euro al mese che percepisce in Cina. Deciderà con estrema calma, valutando tutte le proposte.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

Di Marzio: la richiesta di Drogba è stata di 10 milioni con piccolo sconto. Al momento troppi per il Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: la richiesta di Drogba è stata di 10 milioni con piccolo sconto. Al momento troppi per il Milan.



Ma troppi per chiunque.Se non dimezza la sua richiesta(5/5,5 mln)le squadre italiane possono fare ben poco,giustamente vedendo l'eta'!


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

Dalla Gazza: duello Milan Juve per Drogba. Marotta è in vantaggio forte di un accordo di massima già trovato per 18 mesi.Galliani non molla ma prima deve piazzare Robinho e Pato in Brasile


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Dicembre 2012)

mah... a me sembra che la gazza venda solo fumo... la strada Drogba non è percorribile a cifre superiori ai 5.... già 5 sono tanti tanti


----------



## Ale (19 Dicembre 2012)

è uno dei 100 talenti che teniamo d'occhio?


----------



## gabuz (19 Dicembre 2012)

Alle cifre che girano non avrebbe senso, tanto valeva tenersi Ibra allora...


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Dicembre 2012)

e uno dei 50000 nomi che circolano in questi giorni io non ci credo minimamente a drogba al milan. La terza squadra sarà sicuramente l'inter e chi altro se no? al chelsea non credo torni,vinta la CL ha deciso lui di andarsene quindi non vedo perchè dovrebbe tornare.


----------



## Tobi (19 Dicembre 2012)

a cifre ragionevoli, ingaggio max di 1 anno + opzione per il secondo io lo farei, sticazzi, drogba ancora fa la differenza e non ha mai avuto problemi fisici. Non è una questione di politica dei giovani, se il Milan prende 3-4 giovani all'anno e un over 27 ma che può essere utile allora ben venga. Ripeto, balotelli sembra aver rislto con il city, altri attaccanti in giro forti non ci sono.. didier drogba tutta la vita


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Io chiedo almeno una cosa alla societa':che abbia le idee chiare su quali giocatori investire il ricavo delle cessioni dei 2 brasiliani.Ma parlo di chiarezza,nel senso che gli obiettivi gia' ora devono esser stati scelti e quindi si deve evitare le cieca avanscoperta,altrimenti so dolori!


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Dicembre 2012)

Se cedono sia Pato che Robinho, per me Galliani ha un paio di colpi grossi in canna. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Se cedono sia Pato che Robinho, per me Galliani ha un paio di colpi grossi in canna. Speriamo bene.


Ma anche uno: Balotelli. Se partono entrambi i brasiliani si potrebbe fare, credo.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Ripeto:spero abbiano le idee chiare.Non voglio fare la fine di quest'estate e rimanere per quasi un mese con 3 attaccanti!


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Dicembre 2012)

*Galliani ha detto che non arriva drogba, che se partono 2 attaccanti ne arriva solo 1.*


----------



## Marilson (19 Dicembre 2012)

nel brevissimo periodo, 6 mesi max un altro anno, Drogba sarebbe infinitamente più decisivo di Balotelli. Per il secondo, certamente varrebbe la pena provarci, per vedere come l'ambiente Milan possa sistemare il ragazzo. Se trovasse costanza da noi, si consacrerebbe definitivamente.


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi il *Milan* dopo aver ceduto Pato e Robinho tenterà l'*assalto a Drogba*. Ieri Galliani in Lega si è nascosto: "Drogba? Non commento le voci, me l'ha insegnato un vecchio presidente del Barcellona".


----------



## Prinz (21 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi il *Milan* dopo aver ceduto Pato e Robinho tenterà l'*assalto a Drogba*. Ieri Galliani in Lega si è nascosto: "Drogba? Non commento le voci, me l'ha insegnato un vecchio presidente del Barcellona".



sarebbe il delirio e lo sconfessamento di tutti i proclami relativi al "progetto giovani"


----------



## Butcher (21 Dicembre 2012)

Non so se sarebbe positivo o negativo il suo arrivo! E' un grande campione e per almeno un anno trascinerebbe la squadra (e con ElSha farebbe una grande coppia). Però prende tantissimo d'ingaggio...e sappiamo poi come finisce con le cessioni...


----------



## MisterBet (21 Dicembre 2012)

Il cd. "progetto giovani" secondo me non dovrebbe escludere delle eccezioni sotto forma di giocatori maturi, che ti fanno fare la differenza...a cifre sostenibili ovviamente, non a 30 M di cartellino e 10 M d'ingaggio...

Questo se si vuole tornare competitivi ai massimi livelli...oppure possiamo sempre prendere solo e soltanto giovani e vedere poi come si evolvono...

Giovani di qualità ed eccezioni di qualità...questa è la via...

L'importante è non dare un mucchio di soldi a giocatori vecchi ma che non li valgono e che non possono rendere per quanto pagati (la specialità di Galliani insomma...)...


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2012)

dipende dal prezzo ma io lo prenderei al volo, 6 mesi o quelli che e in cina non fa cambiare il suo potenziale secondo me, in questa serie A farebbe da differenza, stiamo facendo un progetto fatto da giovani e vero ma drogba ti fa fare un slto di qualità, tutti gli attaccanti accostati al milan in questo periodo a mio avviso non ci farebbero fare assolutamente il salto di qualità


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Dicembre 2012)

il gioco non vale la candela(se è questo il proverbio,o na cosa del genere  )


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2012)

Drogba per eliminare(ancora da parte sua)il Barcellona


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Drogba per eliminare(ancora da parte sua)il Barcellona



C'è da dire che Drogba se arriva lo fa a febbraio vista la coppa d'africa e non si sa in quali condizioni fisiche. Quindi se cedi i due brasiliani questo significa dover fare oltre un mese in una sorta di emergenza li davanti, gli attaccanti sarebbero contati. 

A questo punto meglio concentrare le forze su una possibile trattativa per Balotelli.


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2012)

Io tra Drogba e Balotelli preferisco nettamente il primo. Per tante ragioni (e per sei mesi).


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io tra Drogba e Balotelli preferisco nettamente il primo. Per tante ragioni (e per sei mesi).



Beh indubbiamente, ma io credo sia ora di guardare più al futuro che al presente. Obiettivamente Drobga o non Drogba quest'anno non lottiamo per nulla. Ergo meglio pensare al Milan di domani.


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sì, il massimo secondo me sarebbe prendere Drogba a Gennaio (a noi serve qualcuno che possa fare la Champions) e Balotelli in estate. Ma con gli sceicchi è davvero difficile trattare.


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io tra Drogba e Balotelli preferisco nettamente il primo. Per tante ragioni (e per sei mesi).



Drogba ha 35 anni, e giocherà la Copa Africa. A che cosa serve ?


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, il massimo secondo me sarebbe prendere Drogba a Gennaio (a noi serve qualcuno che possa fare la Champions) e Balotelli in estate. Ma con gli sceicchi è davvero difficile trattare.




Balotelli in estate ? Ma non scherziamo. 
Parli come se il Milan fosse l'unica squadra su Balotelli. Poi in estate, la concorrenza sarà MOLTO più forte.

Chelsea ed Arsenal sono in ricerca di un attacante. Anche l'Inter potrebbe tornare forte su Balotelli alla fine della stagione.
Balotelli dobbiamo prenderlo subito a gennaio, o mai più. Non possiamo aspettare. Perche tante cose possono cambiare.

E' l'unico attacante forte di 22 anni a prezzo abordabile per noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che Drogba se arriva lo fa a febbraio vista la coppa d'africa e non si sa in quali condizioni fisiche. Quindi se cedi i due brasiliani questo significa dover fare oltre un mese in una sorta di emergenza li davanti, gli attaccanti sarebbero contati.
> 
> A questo punto meglio concentrare le forze su una possibile trattativa per Balotelli.


Stavo solo sognando


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ma è ovvio che se lo prendi non lo mandi in Coppa D'Africa. Lo paghi tanto, vuoi dargli pure una fetta di c... ?


----------



## MisterBet (21 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Balotelli in estate ? Ma non scherziamo.
> Parli come se il Milan fosse l'unica squadra su Balotelli. Poi in estate, la concorrenza sarà MOLTO più forte.
> 
> Chelsea ed Arsenal sono in ricerca di un attacante. Anche l'Inter potrebbe tornare forte su Balotelli alla fine della stagione.
> ...



Non vedo questa moltitudine di squadre pronte a combattere fino all'ultimo per accaparrarsi Balotelli...anzi...

Chelsea e Arsenal? Ma se lui vorrebbe lasciare l'Inghilterra...

L'Inter poi...non hanno un euro e poi dubito che Balotelli voglia tornare lì dove non si è trovato bene ed ha leggermente rotto con gli ultras...

L'unica pretendente seria potrebbe essere la Juve che di sicuro ha i mezzi economici per prenderlo ma non è certamente il giocatore ideale di Conte (eufemismo...)...


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2012)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Non vedo questa moltitudine di squadre pronte a combattere fino all'ultimo per accaparrarsi Balotelli...anzi...
> 
> Chelsea e Arsenal? Ma se lui vorrebbe lasciare l'Inghilterra...
> 
> ...



Concordo. Non lo vuole nessuno.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che se lo prendi non lo mandi in Coppa D'Africa. Lo paghi tanto, vuoi dargli pure una fetta di c... ?



Drogba ha fatto capire di voler andare comunque in coppa d'Africa,quindi se lo prendi deve sopportare questa cosa,nolente o volente.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2012)

*La Juve non è interessata a Drogba*, e la conferma arriva dall'AD *Marotta*:"Non abbiamo mai tentato il minimo contatto col giocatore. Drogba sarà impegnato in Coppa d'Africa, quindi sarebbe indisponibile per due mesi. Una soluzione illogica".


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2012)

parole di circostanza quelli della juve.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan è sempre vigile su Drogba. C'è da battere la concorrenza della Juve che ha trovato un'intesa di massima con il giocatore anche se a Torino devono far fronte alle emergenze in difesa ed il budget è limitato. Il Milan ha già preso contatti con l'entourage del giocatore, senza impegni formali. Ma non va trascurata una terza ipotesi per Drogba: quella che (ri) porta al Chelsea di Abramovich


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Dicembre 2012)

ma solo a me sembra che drogba voglia prima di tutto tornare in inghilterra e al chelsea(falcao mi sembra improbabile come operazione a gennaio) e in caso sfumasse questa ipotesi prenderebbe in consierazione l'italia? Noi o la juve che sia?


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

La Gazza continua a battere la pista Drogba. Dice che nonostante le parole di Berlusconi di ieri, l'obiettivo per l'attacco potrebbe essere sempre lui perchè è anche il meno costoso (cartellino gratuito). Bisogna trovare l'accordo economico sullo stipendio. Prima vanno piazzati Pato e Robinho


----------



## Francy (23 Dicembre 2012)

Fra l'altro non capisco a cosa serva, di punte centrali ne abbiamo comunque a bizzeffe.


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ma a che serve? Henry non lo vogliamo?


----------



## Doctore (23 Dicembre 2012)

se prendiamo drogba non ha piu senso nulla.A cosa serve?Abbiamo i difensori piu scarsi al mondo,un centrocampo di zappe e un allenatore che non sa organizzare la fase difensiva nelle palle da fermo...Con che coraggio galliani dice che in difesa e centrocampo non abbiamo bisogno di niente...Mi auguro che sia tutto una strategia perche altrimenti qua non so dove si va a finire.Qui parliamo di cambiare giocatori,allenatori,presidenti ecc...A mio parere il vero problema e' galliani,persino lo monaco farebbe meglio

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma a che serve? Henry non lo vogliamo?


A sto punto mi riprendo sheva


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Drogba arriverebbe a milanello a febbraio, che ce ne facciamo?! La stagione ormai è compromessa, lavoriamo per il futuro e Didier non può esserlo. 

Drogba lo avrei preso solo se in questi mesi ci avesse potuto portare a vincere qualcosa.


----------



## Snake (23 Dicembre 2012)

Operazione demenziale che avrebbe avuto un minimo di senso solo se fossimo stati in lotta per lo scudetto, la stagione ormai è andata, sarebbe bello pensare a qualcuno di più futuribile...


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma a che serve? Henry non lo vogliamo?



Ma come a cosa serve? Contratto di un anno e mezzo per un giocatore fortissimo che farebbe la differenza anche a 40 anni.
In questa serie A farebbe 25 goal facili, non scherziamo.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Operazione demenziale che avrebbe avuto un minimo di senso solo se fossimo stati in lotta per lo scudetto, la stagione ormai è andata, sarebbe bello pensare a qualcuno di più futuribile...



Drogba non arriverà.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ma come a cosa serve? Contratto di un anno e mezzo per un giocatore fortissimo che farebbe la differenza anche a 40 anni.
> In questa serie A farebbe 25 goal facili, non scherziamo.



Concordo. Giochiamo con Boateng centravanti, rendetevi conto...


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo. Giochiamo con Boateng centravanti, rendetevi conto...



Con Pazzini alternativa, aggiungo. Brrrrr.


----------



## Marilson (23 Dicembre 2012)

se vogliono dare un senso a questa stagione, visto la sconfitta di ieri, le partenze quasi certe di binho e pato e il sorteggio di champions, dovrebbero cominciare a firmare le cambiali per prendere drogba


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Dicembre 2012)

Tra Balotelli e Drogba, bè anche io opterei al volo per il primo, giovane e quindi futuribile a differenza del secondo. 
Ma ragazzi, il problema è che siamo qui ad farci domande, ragionare, ma quando si fanno queste domande a Berlusconi e Galliani, le uniche risposte affermative riguardano sempre e solo le cessioni, e non credo ci sia nulla di strategico. 
Insomma parliamoci chiaro visto che sappiamo già come andrà a finire dai: venderemo Pato e Binho, e con una parte di quei soldi si prenderà qualche mezza tacca giusto per non aizzare troppo il malumore dei tifosi. Balotelli, Drogba o Strootman a Gennaio non arriveranno MAI, semplicemente perchè non sono proprio in agenda, se non su quella dei giornalisti. 
Questa temo sia la realtà.


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2012)

Dai ma veramente pensate che con drogba cambi qualcosa? Che passiamo col barcellona? Piu' che drogba a questo punto mi riprendo nesta che a 40 anni da le piste a tutti i difensori del globo.

Anche in campionato farebbe poco e nulla, non abbiamo gioco organizzazione difesa centrocampo schemi..


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque si poteva sboglionare pato e robinho in estate e ti tenevi Ibrahimovic che loro due "pagavano" lo stipendio.

Ma galliani è il genio


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2012)

Milan in vantaggio su Drogba. Secondo quanto riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan avrebbe superato la Juventus (che si sta defilando) per la corsa a Didier Drogba. Dopo aver ceduto Pato e Robinho Galliani (che ieri non ha nominato Drogba proprio per non creare spettacolo sul suo nome) partirà all'assalto dell'attaccante ex Chelsea.

Percentuali secondo la Gazzetta

Milan 60%
Liverpool 30%
Juve 10%


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai ma veramente pensate che con drogba cambi qualcosa? Che passiamo col barcellona? Piu' che drogba a questo punto mi riprendo nesta che a 40 anni da le piste a tutti i difensori del globo.
> 
> Anche in campionato farebbe poco e nulla, non abbiamo gioco organizzazione difesa centrocampo schemi..



Il Chelsea lo scorso anno ne aveva a bizzeffe.

Questo, da solo, ti cambia il volto dell'attacco, dell'approccio alla partita. I difensori avversari sapranno che devono marcare Drogba, non Pazzini o Bojan.

Detto questo, non facciamo gli schizzinosi perchè Drogba è uno degli attaccanti più forti al mondo.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai ma veramente pensate che con drogba cambi qualcosa? Che passiamo col barcellona? Piu' che drogba a questo punto mi riprendo nesta che a 40 anni da le piste a tutti i difensori del globo.
> 
> Anche in campionato farebbe poco e nulla, non abbiamo gioco organizzazione difesa centrocampo schemi..



Beh aspe',è sicuramente un acquisto sanguinario dal punto di vista finanziario e per l'eta' avanzata.Ma tecnicamente da le piste a tutti gli attaccanti in Italia.Vedi Klose.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Dicembre 2012)

Anche perchè mettere in discussione e fare gli schizzinosi su DROGBA, brrrr, mamma mia.


----------



## Francy (24 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Anche perchè mettere in discussione e fare gli schizzinosi su DROGBA, brrrr, mamma mia.



Se accompagnato da una campagna acquisti coerente va bene, da solo serve a poco. Perchè anche con lui non arriviamo in Champions' viste le altre lacune che abbiamo e il turno in Champions' non lo passiamo. A me piacerebbe, ma deve essere accompagnato da una campagna acquisti coerente, lui e basta serve a poco secondo me.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Dicembre 2012)

Ma sicuramente dei rinforzi ci saranno eh. E' utopistico, secondo me, pensare che i dirigenti credano che tra centrocampo e difesa siamo a posto così.

Detto ciò, prima piazziamo i due brasiliani, poi vedremo anche perchè Galliani ha detto di sapere già il sostituto.


----------



## Francy (24 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ma sicuramente dei rinforzi ci saranno eh. E' utopistico, secondo me, pensare che i dirigenti credano che tra centrocampo e difesa siamo a posto così.
> 
> Detto ciò, prima piazziamo i due brasiliani, poi vedremo anche perchè Galliani ha detto di sapere già il sostituto.



Sì sì, ma infatti, però spiegavo il mio punto di vista. Certo, dopo quest'estate può succedere di tutto.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Sì sì, ma infatti, però spiegavo il mio punto di vista. Certo, dopo quest'estate può succedere di tutto.



Anche perchè, se prenderanno veramente Drogba dubito che non gli promettano una squadra competitiva siccome io non credo assolutamente al contratto per 6 mesi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Dicembre 2012)

Ma di stipendio Drogba non prenderebbe quasi quanto Ibra prendeva da noi?


----------



## Francy (24 Dicembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma di stipendio Drogba non prenderebbe quasi quanto Ibra prendeva da noi?



Anche quella è una cosa da valutare, ma tanto di preciso non lo sapremo mai, a grandi linee lo sapremo quando e se firmerà.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Dicembre 2012)

E' più facile che quello stipendio venga dilazionato in più tempo. Dubito, se firmerà, gli daremo tutti quei soldi in una volta sola.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2012)

Ambrosini sponsorizza Drogba.​
Ambrosini preferirebbe Drogba a Balotelli.

notizia completa su:Ambrosini sponsorizza Drogba. |


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;85792 ha scritto:


> Ambrosini sponsorizza Drogba.​
> Ambrosini preferirebbe Drogba a Balotelli.
> 
> notizia completa su:Ambrosini sponsorizza Drogba. |


Mi sa tanto che in societa' qualcuno gli ha svelato le mosse di mercato!


----------



## pennyhill (24 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Anche perchè, se prenderanno veramente Drogba dubito che non gli promettano una squadra competitiva siccome io non credo assolutamente al contratto per 6 mesi.




Uno che è andato a giocare in Cina, dubito abbia bisogno di promesse su una squadra competitiva, altrimenti andrebbe a bussare alla porta di squadre un pelo più accreditate per la vittoria di qualcosa, ma ovviamente è più interessato ad altro. 


A questo punto arrivo anche a capire le partenze di Robinho e Pato, ci stanno sicuramente, ma sostituirli con un 35enne (anche se si chiama Drogba) di cui ti libererai probabilmente già nel 2014 (Balotelli dovresti firmarlo almeno fino al 2017), è una mossa per gettare fumo negli occhi dei tifosi. 
Certamente non avrà disimparato a giocare andando in Cina, anzi, quindi il suo contributo potrà sempre darlo. Va detto che anche l'ultimo Drogba visto a Londra, era diventato un giocatore che avvertiva, anche giustamente, il peso dell’età nel dover giocare sempre, mentre era ancora utile se riposato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Uno che è andato a giocare in Cina, dubito abbia bisogno di promesse su una squadra competitiva, altrimenti andrebbe a bussare alla porta di squadre un pelo più accreditate per la vittoria di qualcosa, ma ovviamente è più interessato ad altro.
> 
> 
> A questo punto arrivo anche a capire le partenze di Robinho e Pato, ci stanno sicuramente, ma sostituirli con un 35enne (anche se si chiama Drogba) di cui ti libererai probabilmente già nel 2014 (Balotelli dovresti firmarlo almeno fino al 2017), è una mossa per gettare fumo negli occhi dei tifosi.
> Certamente non avrà disimparato a giocare andando in Cina, anzi, quindi il suo contributo potrà sempre darlo. Va detto che anche l'ultimo Drogba visto a Londra, era diventato un giocatore che avvertiva, anche giustamente, il peso dell’età nel dover giocare sempre, mentre era ancora utile se riposato.


Sono d'accordo, però di questi tempi io non me la sento proprio di sputarci su, poi chiaramente dovrebbe ridursi sensibilmente lo stipendio perché a quel prezzo avresti tenuto Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Uno che è andato a giocare in Cina, dubito abbia bisogno di promesse su una squadra competitiva, altrimenti andrebbe a bussare alla porta di squadre un pelo più accreditate per la vittoria di qualcosa, ma ovviamente è più interessato ad altro.
> 
> 
> A questo punto arrivo anche a capire le partenze di Robinho e Pato, ci stanno sicuramente, ma sostituirli con un 35enne (anche se si chiama Drogba) di cui ti libererai probabilmente già nel 2014 (Balotelli dovresti firmarlo almeno fino al 2017), è una mossa per gettare fumo negli occhi dei tifosi.
> Certamente non avrà disimparato a giocare andando in Cina, anzi, quindi il suo contributo potrà sempre darlo. Va detto che anche l'ultimo Drogba visto a Londra, era diventato un giocatore che avvertiva, anche giustamente, il peso dell’età nel dover giocare sempre, mentre era ancora utile se riposato.


Hai fatto un'analisi condivibilissima.Didier potrebber essere devastante se dosato.Purtroppo non puo' giocar sempre,altrimenti come Klose,sarebbe costretto spesso a star fuori per far riposarsi.Ovviamente faremo un salto di qualita' enorme,solo per il fatto che al posto di Pazzini o peggio ancora Boateng ci sarebbe Drogba,ma non puo' essere l'unico rinforzo.Servono forze fresche negli altri reparti.Stendiamo poi un velo pietoso sul costo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Dicembre 2012)

Sempre più convinto che non ci sia nulla


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2012)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, se il milan riuscisse a ricavare 25 milioni dalle cessioni di Robinho e Pato si proverà a convicere Drogba *


----------



## MilanForever (27 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me se viene in Italia va alla juve che gli offre molte più garanzie, sia per quest'anno che per l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;86853 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, se il milan riuscisse a ricavare 25 milioni dalle cessioni di Robinho e Pato si proverà a convicere Drogba *



La speranza è che innanzitutto il Milan per una volta abbia chiare le sue intenzione e non vada avanti a tentativi.Almeno questo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MilanForever ha scritto:


> Secondo me se viene in Italia va alla juve che gli offre molte più garanzie, sia per quest'anno che per l'anno prossimo.



Non credo proprio,lui vuole garanzie economiche e il Milan gliene puo' dare di piu' rispetto alla Juve,che ha un tetto ingaggi inferiori.Poi non stiamo parlando del Barca,cioe' il Milan con una campgna acquisti degna di tal nome a Gennaio ed una buona estate puo' raggiungere il livello della Juve.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Secondo me se viene in Italia va alla juve che gli offre molte più garanzie, sia per quest'anno che per l'anno prossimo.



La Juve ha meno soldi di noi.

Una operazione Drogba, ora come ora, è più alla nostra portata che alla loro. Certo, non comunque a 10 mln di euro netti a stagione.


----------



## MilanForever (27 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio,lui vuole garanzie economiche e il Milan gliene puo' dare di piu' rispetto alla Juve,che ha un tetto ingaggi inferiori.Poi non stiamo parlando del Barca,cioe' il Milan con una campgna acquisti degna di tal nome a Gennaio ed una buona estate puo' raggiungere il livello della Juve.



Io non ne sono così sicuro sinceramente. Non penso che faticherebbe a trovare qualcuno in america, emirati arabi e via dicendo che lo ricopra d'oro. Se torna in europa e se viene in italia (e sono dei se molto grossi), immagino voglia farlo nella squadra più competitiva possibile. Non ha 25 anni e non può permettersi di aspettare fantomatiche campagne acquisti. La juve già quest'anno gli consentirebbe di vincere lo scudetto e di arrivare almeno ai quarti/semifinali di champions, oltre alla partecipazione a quella del prossimo anno. Noi questo non possiamo garantirlo. Questo a parità di ingaggio ovviamente. Tutto sta nel vedere se la juve può/vuole fare un investimento del genere e io spero vivamente di no.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Io non ne sono così sicuro sinceramente. Non penso che faticherebbe a trovare qualcuno in america, emirati arabi e via dicendo che lo ricopra d'oro. Se torna in europa e se viene in italia (e sono dei se molto grossi), immagino voglia farlo nella squadra più competitiva possibile. Non ha 25 anni e non può permettersi di aspettare fantomatiche campagne acquisti. La juve già quest'anno gli consentirebbe di vincere lo scudetto e di arrivare almeno ai quarti/semifinali di champions, oltre alla partecipazione a quella del prossimo anno. Noi questo non possiamo garantirlo. Questo a parità di ingaggio ovviamente. Tutto sta nel vedere se la juve può/vuole fare un investimento del genere e io spero vivamente di no.


La Juve non puo' dare 5 mln di euro annui ad un calciatore,infatti l'offerta proposta all'ivoriano è di 4 mln + bonus,mentre il Milan arriverebbe a 5-5,5 mln + bonus.Poi lui vuole tornare nel calcio europeo,quindi Emirati e America ovviamente non interessano.E' da sempre legato alla citta' di Milano.Poi col suo acquisto e qualche altro elemento il 3° posto non sarebbe cosi' miracoloso.


----------



## Francy (27 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Juve non puo' dare 5 mln di euro annui ad un calciatore,infatti l'offerta proposta all'ivoriano è di 4 mln + bonus,mentre il Milan arriverebbe a 5-5,5 mln + bonus.Poi lui vuole tornare nel calcio europeo,quindi Emirati e America ovviamente non interessano.E' da sempre legato alla citta' di Milano.Poi col suo acquisto e qualche altro elemento il 3° posto non sarebbe cosi' miracoloso.



Recuperare 8 punti in 20 giornate, anche avendo una rosa rinforzata e teoricamente molto superiore alle altre pretendenti (ammesso che ce l'avremo) non è facile. è molto difficile. Comunque sia con Drogba e qualche altro rinforzo, se non altro, avremmo più possibilità.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Se prendi Drogba, Strootman e un difensore almeno decente, il terzo posto lo agguanti, e secondo me senza nemmeno troppi problemi.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Recuperare 8 punti in 20 giornate, anche avendo una rosa rinforzata e teoricamente molto superiore alle altre pretendenti (ammesso che ce l'avremo) non è facile. è molto difficile. Comunque sia con Drogba e qualche altro rinforzo, se non altro, avremmo più possibilità.



Ho chiaramente detto "non miracoloso".Cio' non vuol dire facile,ma quantomeno avresti delle chances in piu'.


----------



## MilanForever (27 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Juve non puo' dare 5 mln di euro annui ad un calciatore,infatti l'offerta proposta all'ivoriano è di 4 mln + bonus,mentre il Milan arriverebbe a 5-5,5 mln + bonus.Poi lui vuole tornare nel calcio europeo,quindi Emirati e America ovviamente non interessano.E' da sempre legato alla citta' di Milano.Poi col suo acquisto e qualche altro elemento il 3° posto non sarebbe cosi' miracoloso.



Ah guarda, siamo sulla stessa barca. Anch'io spero vivamente che preferisca un milione in più di ingaggio ad uno scudetto, un cammino buono/molto buono in champions e la partecipazione assicurata (non possibile o probabile) a quella dell'anno prossimo, ma non ci credo più di tanto.


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Se prendi Drogba, Strootman e un *difensore almeno decente*, il terzo posto lo agguanti, e secondo me senza nemmeno troppi problemi.



Aspetta e spera


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Volesse veramente la Juve le voci sarebbero molto più insistenti, dai. Loro hanno un bilancio che fa vomitare, lo stesso Galliani ha detto che tra le big siamo quelli con il bilancio più sano e che si può tornare ad investire. Se ricavi 25 mln dai due brasiliani hai i soldi sia per Drogba [ingaggio] sia per un altro colpo.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Ah guarda, siamo sulla stessa barca. Anch'io spero vivamente che preferisca un milione in più di ingaggio ad uno scudetto, un cammino buono/molto buono in champions e la partecipazione assicurata (non possibile o probabile) a quella dell'anno prossimo, ma non ci credo più di tanto.



Non ci credo tanto è una tua opinione.Io mi baso su quel che stanno rivelando i media.


----------



## Francy (27 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho chiaramente detto "non miracoloso".Cio' non vuol dire facile,ma quantomeno avresti delle chances in piu'.



Certamente, sono d'accordo. Prima però la parola d'ordine è rinforzare e fare almeno due-tre acquisti mirati e di valore.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Certamente, sono d'accordo. Prima però la parola d'ordine è rinforzare e fare almeno due-tre acquisti mirati e di valore.



Ovviamente,anche con un grande punta non vai da nessuna parte.Servono acquisti in tutti i reparti.


----------



## MilanForever (27 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non ci credo tanto è una tua opinione.Io mi baso su quel che stanno rivelando i media.



Non che quello che scrivono i giornali sia molto indicativo... Comunque la gazzetta dice che Drogba è stato individuato dal milan come rinforzo, che Galliani ci proverà al rientro dal Brasile e che il milan non è disposto a dargli 5 milioni ma che si crede che la cifra sia trattabile, niente di più di questo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Dicembre 2012)

certo che vendere Robinho e Pato e sostituirli con un 35enne non è una mossa intelligentissima...per me il massimo sarebbe un attacco El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Drogba


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> certo che vendere Robinho e Pato e sostituirli con un 35enne non è una mossa intelligentissima...per me il massimo sarebbe un attacco El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Drogba


Sulla carta, invece ci guadagniamo per quello che ci possono dare.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2012)

La Gazzetta dice che dopo le cessioni di Pato e Robinho il Milan avrà a disposizione un *tesoretto di 50 milioni*. Si proverà in tutti i modi a convincere* Drogba*, che resta la primissima scelta. Se l'ingaggio dell'ivoriano dovesse saltare è già pronta l'alternativa: ma è assolutamente top secret.


----------



## Tobi (27 Dicembre 2012)

Drogba ha 34 anni nel 2013 fara 35 e nel 2014 avra 36. Io per cifre ragionevoli lo prenderei con un contratto biennale anche perche abbiamo niang e il faraone che sono giovanissimi


----------



## Francy (27 Dicembre 2012)

Intendiamoci. Assumendo, cosa non scontata, che il Milan reinvesta tutto ciò che guadagna dalle cessioni di Pato e Robinho (potendosi quindi permettere un tesoretto di 25 mln per gli acquisti e 16 mln per gli ingaggi), preferirei che arrivasse Drogba per un anno e mezzo (nei giorni passati ero un pò combattuto, ma ho fatto due conti). A quanto dice la Gazzetta, si sarebbe svincolato dalla squadra cinese, se anche volesse, come dice lo stesso giornale, 5 mln di euro all'anno lo pagheremmo zero. A questo punto potremmo prendere Strootman anche a 10 mln e un difensore a 7-8. Cedendo un pò di scarti avremmo anche un discreto gruzzoletto per giugno, soprattutto per riscattare Constant (magari cedendo la nostra metà di Acerbi)e fare un pensierino su Bojan se il Barcellona abbassa le pretese.

Occorre progettualità.
Il mio progetto è questo:

Cessioni gennaio:

Pato, Robinho, Flamini o Traorè, con preferenza per il primo che, altrimenti, va in scadenza, Mesbah, Dìdac Vilà.

Prestiti gennaio:

Strasser, Carmona, Valoti

Acquisti gennaio

Drogba, Strootman, Chiriches (scrivo lui, ma ce ne sono anche altri, è un'ipotesi)

Cessioni giugno:

l'altro fra Flamini e Traorè, Abbiati, Acerbi, varie ed eventuali (Yepes tipo se non vuole rimanere), valutare la situazione Bonera.

Acquisti:

Riscatto Constant, riscatto Bojan se a certe cifre (altrimenti acquisto di un attaccante di pari valore), valutare riscatto Zapata, un centrocampista (tipo Mugni, a poco prezzo), un portiere giovane (esempio fatto sui giornali: Perin).

Avremmo una rosa di 25 giocatori a cui aggregare due-tre Primavera come Petagna e Cristante.


----------



## Gnagnazio (27 Dicembre 2012)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Drogba ha 34 anni nel 2013 fara 35 e nel 2014 avra 36. Io per cifre ragionevoli lo prenderei con un contratto biennale anche perche abbiamo niang e il faraone che sono giovanissimi



Un biennale ? Un biennale per un attacante di ormai 35 anni che non avrà le gambe per giocare tutte le partite è una follia. Poi giocherà la Copa Africa 2013.

Già l'anno scorso DiMatteo lo faceva riposare, giocando solo le partite importanti (Champions league e FA cup).


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ma come si fa a dire che la primissima scelta, in un'annata in cui non abbiamo niente da chiedere, è un trentaquattrenne con lo stipendio faraonico


----------



## Francy (27 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dire che la primissima scelta, in un'annata in cui non abbiamo niente da chiedere, è un trentaquattrenne con lo stipendio faraonico



Hai ragione, bisogna vedere che alternative abbiamo. Ripeto, ben venga lui se accompagnato da giovani in altri reparti. Come diceva qualcuno, l'attacco è già farcito di giovani. Pagare zero il cartellino, ammesso che accetti i 5 mln di stipendio, potrebbe rivelarsi un vantaggio non da poco per prendere giovani in altri reparti, come Strootman e un difensore, che ci servono e ci serviranno non poco per il futuro.


----------



## Lollo7zar (27 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dice che dopo le cessioni di Pato e Robinho il Milan avrà a disposizione un *tesoretto di 50 milioni*. Si proverà in tutti i modi a convincere* Drogba*, che resta la primissima scelta. Se l'ingaggio dell'ivoriano dovesse saltare è già pronta l'alternativa: ma è assolutamente top secret.



messi


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Drogba potrebbe essere una buona scelta nel caso s'investisse negli altri reparti(non faccio nomi).A quel punto il suo acquisto potrebbe essere importante soprattutto per una questione di leadership e carisma nello spogliatoio.Perche' va bene una squadra giovane ma calma,ora non è che dobbiamo mettere in campo una squadra di ventenni.In una rosa la presenza di 3-4 anziani è necessaria.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Francy ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, bisogna vedere che alternative abbiamo. Ripeto, ben venga lui se accompagnato da giovani in altri reparti. Come diceva qualcuno, l'attacco è già farcito di giovani. Pagare zero il cartellino, ammesso che accetti i 5 mln di stipendio, potrebbe rivelarsi un vantaggio non da poco per prendere giovani in altri reparti, come Strootman e un difensore, che ci servono e ci serviranno non poco per il futuro.



Quoto!


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2012)

Non facciamo cavolate, compriamo a centrocampo.


----------



## Gnagnazio (27 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Drogba potrebbe essere una buona scelta nel caso s'investisse negli altri reparti(non faccio nomi).A quel punto il suo acquisto potrebbe essere importante soprattutto per una questione di leadership e carisma nello spogliatoio.Perche' va bene una squadra giovane ma calma,ora non è che dobbiamo mettere in campo una squadra di ventenni.In una rosa la presenza di 3-4 anziani è necessaria.
> :



Un anziano di 35 anni al Milan ???? A che cosa serve ?? Per giocare 6 mesi ??

Il Milan deve pensare al futuro, e il futuro non è Drogba.


----------



## Principe (27 Dicembre 2012)

Cioè faremi capire noi cediamo pato e robinho ...... De Jong si spacca per tutta la stagione abbiamo una difesa e centrocampo indecenti specialmente a centrocampo sotto il profilo qualitativo...... È ovviamente manca un altra punta che abbia goal nei piedi. Prendiamo 25 milioni dalle cessioni e compriamo solo strootman e se mai drogba?????? Ma siano impazziti facciamo per l'ennesima volta cassa e nn compriamo un difensore un centrocampista con i piedi ....è la nostra punta di diamante diventa uno di 34 anni che per quanto lo ami come giocatore palesamente viene comprato perché nn abbiamo un euro. Invece di balotelli che ci garantisce 10 anni ????? Siano alle comiche finali


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Un anziano di 35 anni al Milan ???? A che cosa serve ?? Per giocare 6 mesi ??
> 
> Il Milan deve pensare al futuro, e il futuro non è Drogba.



Il problema è che se spendiamo per un attaccante,poi non rimane nulla per il centrocampo.Al contrario se spendiamo solo a meta' campo rimaniamo con 4 punte,pur giocando col 4-3-3,rimanendo senza riserve.Spendere 30 mln per Balotelli è inutile,Drogba se accettasse poco,dato che è a 0,potremo investire i proventi delle cessioni per gli altri reparti.Alla fine i soldi in cassa sarebbero 20,al massimo 22-23,non piu' di cosi'.Poi ovviamente Drogba se viene lo fa con un contratto di minimo 1 anno e mezzo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> Cioè faremi capire noi cediamo pato e robinho ...... De Jong si spacca per tutta la stagione abbiamo una difesa e centrocampo indecenti specialmente a centrocampo sotto il profilo qualitativo...... È ovviamente manca un altra punta che abbia goal nei piedi. Prendiamo 25 milioni dalle cessioni e compriamo solo strootman e se mai drogba?????? Ma siano impazziti facciamo per l'ennesima volta cassa e nn compriamo un difensore un centrocampista con i piedi ....è la nostra punta di diamante diventa uno di 34 anni che per quanto lo ami come giocatore palesamente viene comprato perché nn abbiamo un euro. Invece di balotelli che ci garantisce 10 anni ????? Siano alle comiche finali



Balotelli finanziarmente sarebbe disastroso piu' di drogba,perche' col suo acquisto terminerebbe la campagna acquisti e i rinforzi a centrocampo e difesa s'andrebbero a farsi benedire.


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

C'è solo una cosa che non mi va giu, che arriverebbe a febbraio.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è solo una cosa che non mi va giu, che arriverebbe a febbraio.



Infatti il problema è quello,a meno che la Costa d'Avorio non venga eliminata prima.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è solo una cosa che non mi va giu, che arriverebbe a febbraio.



Viene fresco fresco scoppiato giusto per il barca


----------



## Gnagnazio (27 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se spendiamo per un attaccante,poi non rimane nulla per il centrocampo.Al contrario se spendiamo solo a meta' campo rimaniamo con 4 punte,pur giocando col 4-3-3,rimanendo senza riserve.Spendere 30 mln per Balotelli è inutile,Drogba se accettasse poco,dato che è a 0,potremo investire i proventi delle cessioni per gli altri reparti.Alla fine i soldi in cassa sarebbero 20,al massimo 22-23,non piu' di cosi'.Poi ovviamente Drogba se viene lo fa con un contratto di minimo 1 anno e mezzo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Balotelli ha solo 22 anni e giocherà sicuramente 10 anni con noi. 25/30 mln su 10 anni non è finanziarmente disastroso.

Per un aprire un ciclo vincente, ci vuole giovani talenti, non vecchioni di 35 anni.

Il Milan non ha vinto nulla in questi 6 anni perche abbiamo sempre puntato su giocatori affirmati di 30 anni.

Che cosa abbiamo vinto in 6 anni con questa politica ? 1 scudetto.



Drogba prenderà un BIG stipendio per fare solo 6 mesi e non giocherà tutte le partite (troppo vecchio)


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Balotelli ha solo 22 anni e giocherà sicuramente 10 anni con noi. 25/30 mln su 10 anni non è finanziarmente disastroso.
> 
> Per un aprire un ciclo vincente, ci vuole giovani talenti, non vecchioni di 35 anni.
> 
> ...



Balotelli ora sarebbe deleterio.Cioe' non ti rendi conto che il suo acquisto farebbe terminare la campagna acquisti???Non possiamo permetterci di spendere quella cifra abnorme.Poi non vi lamentare se Ambrosini,Yepes e altri straminçhiano.Ripeto poi per l'ennesima volta che Drogba verrebbe per 1 anno e mezzo.


----------



## Doctore (27 Dicembre 2012)

Avrebbe piu senso(anche se non lo ha tatticamente e finanziariamente)prendo un ''balotelli'' e drogba.


----------



## Tobi (27 Dicembre 2012)

Chiriches strootman naingolaan drogba e faremmo un salto di qualita superlativo.


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Viene fresco fresco scoppiato giusto per il barca



A noi per quest'anno interessa solo il campionato, della coppa campioni non c'è tipo di speranza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2012)

*Drogba è stato ufficialmente convocato per la coppa d'Africa*


----------



## Tobi (27 Dicembre 2012)

Risaputo


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2012)

Che palle sta coppa d'Africa


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Dicembre 2012)

Che noia ma poi hanno gia giocato l'anno scorso, ma che regole fanno in africa?


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ribadisco, per me se prendono Didier lo fanno soprattutto in ottica prossimo anno.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2012)

Se alla fine prendono Drogba secondo me arriva pure qualcun altro. O una robetta tipo Biabiany e co oppure uno tipo Giuseppe Rossi


----------



## walter 22 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Cioè salterebbe dalle 3 alle 5 partite di campionato e ne mancano 20 alla fine più la coppa italia. Secondo me a questo punto non ha senso buttare quei pochi soldi che Silvio gentilmente ci concede.


----------



## Graxx (27 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ribadisco, per me se prendono Didier lo fanno soprattutto in ottica prossimo anno.




effettivamente è un giovane da far crescere....


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Graxx ha scritto:


> effettivamente è un giovane da far crescere....



Hai capito tutto del post


----------



## Graxx (27 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Hai capito tutto del post



infatti non ho letto...spiegami se vuoi...


----------



## DannySa (27 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se alla fine prendono Drogba secondo me arriva pure qualcun altro. O una robetta tipo Biabiany e co oppure uno tipo Giuseppe Rossi



A me Rossi non dispiacerebbe sinceramente, sarebbe 3000 volte più utile e decisivo di Pato, da noi potrebbe tranquillamente ritrovare la nazionale senza problemi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2012)

ribadisco si a drogba ma dipende tutto dalle cifre, in sto campionato drogba secondo me da ancora le piste all'70 % degli attaccanti che ci sono nonostante l'eta.


----------



## Graxx (27 Dicembre 2012)

cmq a prescindere da tutto non bisogna fare più questo tipo di acquisti...io prenderei ogbonna/astori,naingolann/strootman e un giocatore d'attacco...non per forza una prima punta...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2012)

astori manco se me lo regalano lo voglio e scarso, ogbonna invece mi andrebbe bene ma cairo non lo vende a gennaio, un mercato super sarebbe per me ogbonna-strootman-drogba/balotelli


----------



## Gnagnazio (27 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se alla fine prendono Drogba secondo me arriva pure qualcun altro. O una robetta tipo Biabiany e co oppure uno tipo Giuseppe Rossi



Giuseppe Rossi ? Abbiamo venduto Pato perche si rompe sempre, per prendere un altro che si rompe sempre. 

Poi non vedo una coppia Elsha/Rossi.


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Rossi ? Abbiamo venduto Pato perche si rompe sempre, per prendere un altro che si rompe sempre.
> 
> Poi non vedo una coppia Elsha/Rossi.



Non è che Rossi si rompe sempre in stile Pato. Due situazioni totalmente differenti.


----------



## DannySa (27 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> ribadisco si a drogba ma dipende tutto dalle cifre, in sto campionato drogba secondo me da ancora le piste all'70 % degli attaccanti che ci sono nonostante l'eta.



Sarebbe come avere un altro Ibra, altro che 70%, praticamente a tutti.


----------



## MisterBet (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è che Rossi si rompe sempre in stile Pato. Due situazioni totalmente differenti.



A prescindere, non so voi ma io un giocatore che si è rotto il crociato due volte non lo tocco neanche con un bastone...


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (27 Dicembre 2012)

una operazione intelligente sarebbe prendere Drogba ora e Giuseppe Rossi per il prossimo anno. Presente e futuro..


----------



## Doctore (27 Dicembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> una operazione intelligente sarebbe prendere Drogba ora e Giuseppe Rossi per il prossimo anno. Presente e futuro..


intelligenza e galliani sono 2 cose lontanissime.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sarebbe come avere un altro Ibra, altro che 70%, praticamente a tutti.



sono d'accordo ma bisogna vedere come arriverebbe (in forma o meno), io sono favorevole, sarà pure vecchio ma secondo me in questo momento ci farebbe fare il salto di qualità li davanti


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi, Drogba in Italia farebbe la differenza anche a 40 anni. 
In Europa invece, secondo me, va centellinato.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, Drogba in Italia farebbe la differenza anche a 40 anni.
> In Europa invece, secondo me, va centellinato.



...intanto cerchiamo di prenderlo...


----------



## tequilad (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sicuramente è il più forte giocatore con quelle caratteristiche che potremmo permetterci...però l'età mi fa dubitare sull'operazione....


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2012)

mi sa che c'è lo possiamo sognare idem balotelli altro che soldi freschi sti brasiliani fanno le rate per comprarli quindi addio soldi freschi


----------



## Tobi (28 Dicembre 2012)

Paradossalmente a quel che si dice, è l unico grande attaccante che possiamo permetterci.

É a parametro 0
Lo stipendio per questi 6 mesi non potrebbe essere spropositato visto che inizia a giocar da noi a febbraio
Ti garantisce altri 2 anni di alto livello soprattutto qui in italia

Balotelli Lewandoski sono irraggiungibili e AL MOMENTO non ci servono. I matri i nene i biabiany non voglio vederli nemmeno in giro per milanello. Quindi gallia portaci didier, naingolaan e strootman ed arrivi in champions sicuro


----------



## MisterBet (28 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;87437 ha scritto:


> mi sa che c'è lo possiamo sognare idem balotelli altro che soldi freschi sti brasiliani fanno le rate per comprarli quindi addio soldi freschi



Tutto il mondo, tranne forse il Psg, paga a rate eh...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo La Repubblica le cessioni di Robinho e Pato porteranno il Milan su un attaccante di alto livello: in pole Drogba, in alternativa Balotelli o David Villa.


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2012)

Laudisa: Il Milan è sempre più orientato all'acquisto di Drogba per il dopo Pato. L'attaccante potrebbe liberarsi a condizioni molto favoreli, Galliani e Berlusconi sono lusingati. La Juve è ancora interessata ma potrebbe intervenire solo se il Milan uscisse di scena.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Dicembre 2012)

Prendere Drogba sarebbe davvero una mossa poco intelligente, a meno che non si accontenti di 2M all'anno tipo, ma la vedo parecchio dura


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Dicembre 2012)

il suo eventuale acquisto mi ricorda quello di ronaldo nel 2007


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Laudisa: Il Milan è sempre più orientato all'acquisto di Drogba per il dopo Pato. L'attaccante potrebbe liberarsi a condizioni molto favoreli, Galliani e Berlusconi sono lusingati. La Juve è ancora interessata ma potrebbe intervenire solo se il Milan uscisse di scena.


Dai dai dai


----------



## Hammer (28 Dicembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Prendere Drogba sarebbe davvero una mossa poco intelligente, a meno che non si accontenti di 2M all'anno tipo, ma la vedo parecchio dura



.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Dicembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Prendere Drogba sarebbe davvero una mossa poco intelligente, a meno che non si accontenti di 2M all'anno tipo, ma la vedo parecchio dura



Sarebbe molto meno intelligente prendere Balotelli. Il quale gode di stima immensa ma a fatti ha dimostrato meno di Pato [se poi crediamo alla favola che "da noi metterà la testa a posto", stiamo freschi]

Considerando che i vari Lewandosky e compagnia cantante sono fuori budget, direi che Drogba è un lusso, un gran bel lusso per la Serie A attuale.


----------



## DannySa (28 Dicembre 2012)

Ma sì prendiamoli entrambi, Drogba + Balotelli così ci leviamo il pensiero.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Dicembre 2012)

Ma poi io mi chiedo, davanti gente giovane ce l'abbiamo già che ti possano garantire prestazioni di alto livello. Cosa cambierebbe l'arrivo di Drogba?

E' a centrocampo e in difesa che urge gente futuribile. Chiedete ai vari Bojan, Elsha, Niang, Pazzini, Boateng, Emanuelson se preferirebbero servire Balotelli o Drogba. Io credo che nessuno voglia il primo.


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2012)

*Su Drogba c'è anche il Marsiglia*. Nelle ultime ore, al giocatore, è arrivata un'offerta ufficiale dal suo vecchio Club l'OM. Drogba deciderà con calma. Il Milan è sempre in vantaggio ma la pista francese non va sottovalutata.


----------



## Francy (28 Dicembre 2012)

Drogba ha dei contro pesantissimi, però ormai abbiamo capito che, al massimo, reinvestiremo quanto guadagneremo. Visto che abbiamo urgente bisogno anche di gente a centrocampo e in difesa, e visto che ci liberiamo da ingaggi non proprio bassi, lui a parametro zero potrebbe essere un'idea, così avremmo qualche soldo da investire in altre zone del campo, coprendo il buco lasciato da Binho e Pato (magari dando spazio a Niang sulla destra o dirottando Boateng).


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Su Drogba c'è anche il Marsiglia*. Nelle ultime ore, al giocatore, è arrivata un'offerta ufficiale dal suo vecchio Club l'OM. Drogba deciderà con calma. Il Milan è sempre in vantaggio ma la pista francese non va sottovalutata.



Beh non credo l'OM rappresenti un ostacolo importante,sia dal punto di vista sportivo che economico.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Dicembre 2012)

il problema è l'ingaggio, magari lo prendessimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Su Drogba c'è anche il Marsiglia*. Nelle ultime ore, al giocatore, è arrivata un'offerta ufficiale dal suo vecchio Club l'OM. Drogba deciderà con calma. Il Milan è sempre in vantaggio ma la pista francese non va sottovalutata.



dobbiamo darci una svegliata, anche se non credo che il marsiglia sia cosi tanto da temere ma non si sa mai


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2012)

Non avrà mai dubbi Drogba tra Marsiglia e Milano. Lui vuole Milano per ragioni di moda da tanti anni. Solo una cosa condiziona la trattativa, l'ingaggio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Dicembre 2012)

E la Canalis che se lo faceva fiondare anni addietro


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Dicembre 2012)

*Un noto giornalista brasiliano avrebbe rivelato che Binho,all'ennesima domanda sul perche' voglia andare via dal Milan,abbia risposto innervosito che il Milan voglia cedere entrambi i brasiliani per riinvestire gli ingaggi risparmiati nell'acquisizione di Didier Drogba.Il tutto è riportato dall'autorevole quotidiano "lancenet.com.br".*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Sebbene ritenga Drogba utile alla causa, perchè spendere quel poco di tesoretto per un attaccante??? La difesa è uno scandalo, è li che bisognerebbe investire.


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Un noto giornalista brasiliano avrebbe rivelato che Binho,all'ennesima domanda sul perche' voglia andare via dal Milan,abbia risposto innervosito che il Milan voglia cedere entrambi i brasiliani per riinvestire gli ingaggi risparmiati nell'acquisizione di Didier Drogba.Il tutto è riportato dall'autorevole quotidiano "lancenet.com.br".*



Francamente mi sembra una baggianata inventata. Robi vuole semplicemente tornare in Brasile, ne più ne meno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2012)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sebbene ritenga Drogba utile alla causa, perchè spendere quel poco di tesoretto per un attaccante??? La difesa è uno scandalo, è li che bisognerebbe investire.


Lasciando perdere la notizia postata sotto, è auspicabile che con l'ingaggio dei Brasiliani paghi Drogba e con i cartellini compri altro.


----------



## admin (29 Dicembre 2012)

*Lippi al Milan:"Prendi Drogba*. Lui titolare, Pazzini riserva e El Shaarawy a sinistra. Drogba sarebbe preziosi sia in campionato che in champions. A proposito di El Shaarawy, sapete chi mi ricorda? Il primo Del Piero. Non ha ancora la qualità di Del Piero, ma sta crescendo. Quando parte palla al piede è addirittura più veloce del primo Alex".


----------



## pelato69 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Il Milan sta facendo le cose giuste, ma male.
Ovvero le cessioni che doveva fare le sta facendo nella peggior tempistica possibile.
Non ha senso mandare all'aria un trasferimento di Pato al PSG per poi rivenderlo appena un anno dopo a cartellino dimezzato.
Non ha senso liberarsi ora di Pato e Robinho per prendersi Drogba, quando bastava tenersi Ibrahimovic in estate, dercurtargli un minimo lo stipendio (e Zlatan non avrebbe fatto tante storie perchè al Milan ci stava davvero bene, al limite gli si potevano aggiungere lauti bonus). 

E' giusto allontanare certa gente, ma andava fatto in maniera totalmente differente mentre ora la dirigenza si troverà con l'acqua alla gola per prendere un 35(?)enne (forte, per carità) che si prenderà quello che avrebbe preso Ibra in pratica. 

Ma vabbè, ormai sono in questa situazione però con un tesoretto da parte avrei provato a tamponare la situazione da qui a giugno con un ripiego non di livello e poi a giugno si tentava l'assalto a Lewandowski.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Dicembre 2012)

*Studiosport riporta che l'ivoriano ha come preferenza assoluta il Milan,per risvolti sportivi e non.Prossimamente Didier s'incontrera' con il suo entourage in Francia,sperando che entro il 6,giorno del ritiro con la nazionale ad Abu Dhabi,la situazione sia chiara.Il Milan gli puo' garantira',economicamente parlando,un contratto piu' vantaggioso rispetto a Juve,Inter,Marsiglia e Liverpool.Le cifre dovrebbero attestarsi sui 6 mln annui netti.*


----------



## walter 22 (29 Dicembre 2012)

6 mln annui netti per un giocatore del '78 che probabilmente verrà a febbraio. Alla faccia della programmazione!


----------



## Graxx (29 Dicembre 2012)

6mln fino al 2014 per un 35enne...spero siano *******...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Studiosport riporta che l'ivoriano ha come preferenza assoluta il Milan,per risvolti sportivi e non.Prossimamente Didier s'incontrera' con il suo entourage in Francia,sperando che entro il 6,giorno del ritiro con la nazionale ad Abu Dhabi,la situazione sia chiara.Il Milan gli puo' garantira',economicamente parlando,un contratto piu' vantaggioso rispetto a Juve,Inter,Marsiglia e Liverpool.Le cifre dovrebbero attestarsi sui 6 mln annui netti.*



i risvolti non sportivi vanno sotto il nome di elisabetta canalis  cmq se prendono veramente drogba la politica dei cccciovini va a farsi benedire e le dichiarazioni di maldini in tal senso sono un esempio emblematico che la tanto decantata politica dei giovani è stata del tutto casuale


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> dobbiamo darci una svegliata, anche se non credo che il marsiglia sia cosi tanto da temere ma non si sa mai



invece è da temere, ci può essere la volontà del giocatore di chiudere li la carriera perchè è la squadra in cui drogba ha iniziato ad affermarsi ad alti livelli


----------



## Frikez (29 Dicembre 2012)

Mah..Drogba sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta, un po' come Cassano 2 anni fa che contribuì a farci vincere lo scudetto..peccato che adesso siamo in ricostruzione e un giocatore del genere con quel contrattone ci servirebbe poco.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Dicembre 2012)

*Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan sarebbe pronto a corrispondere a Drogba uno stipendio di 5-6 milioni a stagione fino al 2014.*


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2012)

Cosa ve ne frega dell'età? Nella top 5 dei giocatori più decisivi di quest'anno ci sono Totti, Pirlo, Pizarro. Tutti ultratrentenni, se un giocatore è forte è forte, l'età non conta. Drogba in questa serie A è un lusso. I giocatori che sanno giocare a calcio son ben accetti a prescindere dall'età. 

L0unica cosa che lascia perplessi è che disputa la coppa d'Africa.


----------



## DannySa (29 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan sarebbe pronto a corrispondere a Drogba uno stipendio di 5-6 milioni a stagione fino al 2014.*



Intanto Balotelli ancora in tribuna, se Drogba arriva adesso e Balotelli a giugno sarebbe veramente perfetto; 5-6 mln di stipendio per un giocatore del genere sono anche pochi, li regalavamo a Robinho quindi ci stanno tutti.
I soldi per il centrocampista ci sono tutti comunque.


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2012)

Balotelli e la sua testa se ne stiano dove sono. Voglio calciatori affidabili, uomini veri. Basta viziati strapagati, sono stanco.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Intanto Balotelli ancora in tribuna, se Drogba arriva adesso e Balotelli a giugno sarebbe veramente perfetto; 5-6 mln di stipendio per un giocatore del genere sono anche pochi, li regalavamo a Robinho quindi ci stanno tutti.
> I soldi per il centrocampista ci sono tutti comunque.




Certo, allo stato, Drogba sarebbe il colpo migliore che possiamo permetterci.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Dicembre 2012)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Marca,la juventus starebbe ancora valutando di prendere Drogba per 6 mesi.*


----------



## Blu71 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;88095 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Marca,la juventus starebbe ancora valutando di prendere Drogba per 6 mesi.*




...... per mollare poi Matri a noi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Dicembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> invece è da temere, ci può essere la volontà del giocatore di chiudere li la carriera perchè è la squadra in cui drogba ha iniziato ad affermarsi ad alti livelli



il marsiglia non credo che gli possa dare tanti soldi, da noi sarebbe una nuova esperienza.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...... per mollare poi Matri a noi...



vedrai che da noi arriva proprio lui e una sensazione


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cosa ve ne frega dell'età? Nella top 5 dei giocatori più decisivi di quest'anno ci sono Totti, Pirlo, Pizarro. Tutti ultratrentenni, se un giocatore è forte è forte, l'età non conta. Drogba in questa serie A è un lusso. I giocatori che sanno giocare a calcio son ben accetti a prescindere dall'età.
> 
> L0unica cosa che lascia perplessi è che disputa la coppa d'Africa.



L'étà non conta ? Allora a sto punta riprendiamo Gattuso, Nesta, Seedorf, Van Bommel etc... Tutti loro sono forti... 

Il Milan dopo la champions 2007 si è involuto notevolmente per colpa dell'età. non per colpa della qualità.

Con Drogba, non apriremo MAI un ciclo. Impossibile. E nessuno sa come giocherà in questa squadra. 

Poi voglio vedere come El shaarawy giocherà con una prima punta che vuole sempre il pallone. Ricordate come Sheva e Torres al Chelsea sono spariti.

Il Milan dovrà giocare per lui e solo lui.


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Balotelli e la sua testa se ne stiano dove sono. Voglio calciatori affidabili, uomini veri. Basta viziati strapagati, sono stanco.



Ma non sei stanco di vedere un bidone assoluto come Pazzini ? 

Prefersico 100% Balotelli a sto ******* di Pazzini. Almeno Balotelli ha talento.


----------



## pelato69 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;88095 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Marca,la juventus starebbe ancora valutando di prendere Drogba per 6 mesi.*



Drogba gli ride in faccia per 6 mesi.
La storia mi sembra abbastanza "chiara": ha preferito il soldo troppo in fretta, si è reso conto della vaccata (e non che se ne sia tanto pentito, anzi ci ha sguazzato spendendo 12 milioni di sterline in anelli da regalare agli ex compagni del Chelsea per esempio..) ed ha appena ha sentito aria di crisi con i milioni che faticavano sempre di più ad arrivare ed un campionato in cui persino il Guagorgonzola di Lippi gliel'ha messo in quel posto, ha deciso di cambiare aria.

Tornando in europa è chiaro che ha ancora voglia di calcio che conta, ma è chiaro che cercherà di far "combaciare" le cose al meglio.
Meglio 6 mesi ad una modesta cifra dai campioni d'Italia o 2 anni ad ottima cifra in un club che ok non vive il suo periodo migliore ma ha comunque il fascino da grande squadra, un posto negli ottavi di Champions ed è ancora in lotta per raggiungerla il prossimo anno vista la discontinuità delle rivali? 

Facendo questo ragionamento dovrebbe preferire il Milan, poi oh magari arriva il Marsiglia di turno e fotte tutti.
Però per quel che s'è visto fin'ora credo che Beppe Occhietto non sia in grado di trattare certi giocatori già affermati, Pirlo è stata l'unica eccezione che conferma la regola senza contare che è stato sbattuto fuori dal Milan.
Mentre Galliani se vuole una cosa se la prende e stop.

Ciò non toglie che considerate le passate cessioni (e quelle mancate), tutto sto casino è una cavolata a prescindere però è sicuramente un passo avanti.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ma non sei stanco di vedere un bidone assoluto come Pazzini ?
> 
> Prefersico 100% Balotelli a sto ******* di Pazzini. Almeno Balotelli ha talento.



...il talento non basta per essere dei veri campioni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Dicembre 2012)

alla faccia della programmazione e della svolta giovane : a parte l'età di drogba bisogna anche considerare il suo impiego per la coppa d'africa e i mesi di quasi inattività nella squadra cinese perche diciamocelo in cina si sara allenato come si allena dinho in brasile


----------



## Petrecte (29 Dicembre 2012)

Finchè a decidere è l'antennista fallito,queste sono le operazioni che dobbiamo aspettarci altro che under 23.....lui si siede da Giannino e aspetta che un procuratore a caso gli rifili qualche parametro zero.....se non funziona così c'è sempre "l'amico Preziosi" pronto a sbolognare qualche bidone in via Turati 3.


----------



## Djici (29 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> L'étà non conta ? Allora a sto punta riprendiamo Gattuso, Nesta, Seedorf, Van Bommel etc... Tutti loro sono forti...
> 
> Il Milan dopo la champions 2007 si è involuto notevolmente per colpa dell'età. non per colpa della qualità.
> 
> ...



l'eta non conta... conta solo quello che puoi dare... quello che sei ancora capace di fare.
gattuso e finito
nesta : fosse per me contratto di altri 2 anni
seedorf : finito da tanto tempo
van bommel : gia l'anno scorso ha dimostrato segni di cedimento (doveva sempre alternarsi con ambro)

sono daccordo con jino su l'eta.
quello che non mi convince e l'aspetto economico.

con drogba spendi molto in ingaggio e sai che non potrai recuperare niente perche non lo puoi cedere tra 2 o 3 anni.

invece un destro e molto piu interessante ECONOMICAMENTE parlando... ma anche molto meno forte al giorno d'oggi.
balotelli e una via di mezzo.
lo paghi comunque 20 millioni e prende un bel stipendio (4? 5?) ma puoi cederlo tra 2 o 3 anni e piu o meno riprenderti i 20 millioni investiti... e come livello lo vedo anche li una via di mezzo tra il top (drogba) e quello meno forte (destro).


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...il talento non basta per essere dei veri campioni.



Il talento è d'OBBLIGO per essere un campione. Non esiste un campione senza talento.

Pazzini puo mettere l'anima, non sarà MAi un campione.


----------



## Francy (29 Dicembre 2012)

Per me il problema non è Drogba, ma chi viene insieme a lui. Drogba va bene come tampone per una stagione e mezzo in attesa di Niang e Bojan (se verrà riscattato) con una restaurazione a centrocampo e un difensore giovane.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Dicembre 2012)

a mio avviso drogba darebbe ancora le piste a Balotelli e di brutto. Se balotelli avesse 27/28 anni non lo vorrebbe nessuno, non capisco come si possa voler balotelli piu di drogba che nell'ultimo periodo in campo non ha fatto NIENTE.


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Dicembre 2012)

Djici ha scritto:


> l'eta non conta... conta solo quello che puoi dare... quello che sei ancora capace di fare.
> gattuso e finito
> nesta : fosse per me contratto di altri 2 anni
> seedorf : finito da tanto tempo
> ...



L'età conta sempre per essere competitivo al massimo. L'età conta per aprire un ciclo vincente. L'età conta per essere competitivo sia in champions che in campionato. 

Se l'età non contasse, Gattuso sarebbe ancora al Milan, Seedorf sarebbe ancora al Milan, Inzaghi sarebbe ancora, Nesta sarebbe ancora al Milan etc... 
Tutti loro sono crollati per colpa dell'età. Non per colpa del talento. 

Se non fosse per l'età, il Milan avrebbe continuato dopo 2007. Non è possibile essere competitivo al massimo livello quando abbiamo la squadra più vecchia di EUROPA. 

Il crollo del Milan dopo 2007 è solo colpa dell'età della squadra.

Se non fosse una questione di età, il Milan di Ancelotti dopo 2007 avrebbe continuato a vincere.
Il Milan non ha quasi vinto nulla dal 2007 per colpa dell'età.


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;88153 ha scritto:


> a mio avviso drogba darebbe ancora le piste a Balotelli e di brutto. Se balotelli avesse 27/28 anni non lo vorrebbe nessuno, non capisco come si possa voler balotelli piu di drogba che nell'ultimo periodo in campo non ha fatto NIENTE.



Balotelli ha solo 22 anni.
Il tuo Droba ne ha 35 anni e sarà strapagato 6 mln all'anno per giocare solo un anno e mezzo...

Sicuramente Balotelli al Milan serve di più per il futuro.


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2012)

Meglio un giocatore vecchio e forte che giovane ma scarso. 

Con Drogba non apri un ciclo e mi trovi d'accordo, però dimmi chi a gennaio prendiamo per aprire un ciclo! E per carità, non dirmi Balotelli, non è in grado di gestire se stesso, come può essere le basi di un gruppo!?

Balotelli non è un uomo, è un bambino.


----------



## Graxx (29 Dicembre 2012)

io se per questo non vorrei nemmeno balotelli...servono giocatori funzionali al progetto...giovani con stipendi non troppo alti...quindi ne balotelli ne tantomeno drogba...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Balotelli ha solo 22 anni.
> Il tuo Droba ne ha 35 anni e sarà strapagato 6 mln all'anno per giocare solo un anno e mezzo...
> 
> Sicuramente Balotelli al Milan serve di più per il futuro.



Se prendi Balotelli dopo non puoi fare acquisti in altri reparti(che hanno maggiori necessita'),perche' costerebbe 30 mln di cartellino.Ma è tanto difficile da capire raga???Non date retta a chi dice che puo' venire per 20 mln.Sono balle.Poi non paragoniamo Drogba(ancora integro)con gente quali seedorf,gattuso e compagnia cantante,strafinita da anni.


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2012)

Balotelli mi sembra di rivedere l'epopea di Cassano, talento assurdo, testa zero. Ehhh ma metterà la testa a posto. Ehhh ma Balotelli ha fatto un gran europeo da leader, d'altro canto pure Cassano in Portogallo all'europeo fece lo stesso. Non c'è testa, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Meglio un giocatore vecchio e forte che giovane ma scarso.
> 
> Con Drogba non apri un ciclo e mi trovi d'accordo, però dimmi chi a gennaio prendiamo per aprire un ciclo! E per carità, non dirmi Balotelli, non è in grado di gestire se stesso, come può essere le basi di un gruppo!?
> 
> Balotelli non è un uomo, è un bambino.



Scusa ma Balotelli è scarso ??? Balotelli è scarso ? 

L'anno scorso Balotelli a 21 anni in solo 14 partite titolare ha fatto 13 gol in campionato, ha fatto più gol di Drogba nelle sue due prime stagioni in Inghilterra. E Drogba aveva già 26 anni compiuti quando è arrivato in Inghilterra.

Drogba a 22 anni giocava ancora in Ligue 2 in Francia.

Va bene criticare Balotelli, ma dire che Balotelli è scarso non ha senso.


----------



## Djici (29 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> L'età conta sempre per essere competitivo al massimo. L'età conta per aprire un ciclo vincente. L'età conta per essere competitivo sia in champions che in campionato.
> 
> Se l'età non contasse, Gattuso sarebbe ancora al Milan, Seedorf sarebbe ancora al Milan, Inzaghi sarebbe ancora, Nesta sarebbe ancora al Milan etc...
> Tutti loro sono crollati per colpa dell'età. Non per colpa del talento.
> ...



per nulla daccordo... non conta l'eta ma quello che sei capace di fare.
e drogba anche con 35 anni fa molto di piu che qualsiasi attacante della serie a (a parte cavani) di 20, 25 o 30 anni.

il paragone con gattuso o seedorf non centra nulla.
loro non ce la facevano piu... invece l'africano e ancora uno dei migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo (dopo i vari cavani, falcao, ibra...)
gattuso non potrebbe nemmeno fare il titolare in una squadra di bassa classifica della serie a.

invece sul fatto che drogba non ti fa aprire un ciclo questo e piu che evidente... sopratutto che anche con drogba si esce dalla champions e non si arriva nei primi 3 posti.
quindi ti migliora molto la squadra ma per cosa? la qualificazione in EL.

un po poco per quello che dobbiamo dare come stipendio.


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se prendi Balotelli dopo non puoi fare acquisti in altri reparti(che hanno maggiori necessita'),perche' costerebbe 30 mln di cartellino.Ma è tanto difficile da capire raga???Non date retta a chi dice che puo' venire per 20 mln.Sono balle.Poi non paragoniamo Drogba(ancora integro)con gente quali seedorf,gattuso e compagnia cantante,strafinita da anni.



Balotelli al Milan vuole dire assicurare il futuro. Drogba non giocherà più al calcio tra 2 anni. Già l'anno scorso il milan si è sbagliato con Tevez, nonpossiamo sbagliare una seconda volta, perche potrebbe essre un Big rimpianto.

Balotelli al Milan vuole dire mettere a posto l'attaco per i prossimi 10 anni. Fatto unico nella storia del Milan.

Rimpiazzare Pato per un attacante di 35 anni strapagato non ha senso. E lo ripeto ancora Drogba ha giocato pochissimo l'anno scorso. Drogba non avrà le gambe per giocare campionato+champions al massimo.


----------



## Frikez (29 Dicembre 2012)

Ma che motivazioni può avere un giocatore del genere a 35 anni dopo aver vinto Champions e Premier? Gli interessano prima di tutto i soldi altrimenti non sarebbe finito in Cina..se volesse rimettersi in gioco non chiederebbe 7 milioni all'anno.
Tanto valeva prendere Klose l'anno scorso che non chiedeva il mondo.


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Scusa ma Balotelli è scarso ??? Balotelli è scarso ?
> 
> L'anno scorso Balotelli a 21 anni in solo 14 partite titolare ha fatto 13 gol in campionato, ha fatto più gol di Drogba nelle sue due prime stagioni in Inghilterra. E Drogba aveva già 26 anni compiuti quando è arrivato in Inghilterra.
> 
> ...



Erano due discorsi separati, quello del giovane scarso non era riferito a Mario, era a carattere generale. 

Balotelli è forte ed ha talento da vendere, ma purtroppo è la testa che non segue il suo enorme talento. Se il tuo primo pensiero è andare ad escort, bere cocktail, fumare sigarette sono cose che non coincidono con la vita di uno sportivo che vuole arrivare al top. 

Ho seri dubbi che con Balotelli ti assicuri il futuro, se ne ha voglia si, altrimenti è una disgrazia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Balotelli al Milan vuole dire assicurare il futuro. Drogba non giocherà più al calcio tra 2 anni. Già l'anno scorso il milan si è sbagliato con Tevez, nonpossiamo sbagliare una seconda volta, perche potrebbe essre un Big rimpianto.
> 
> Balotelli al Milan vuole dire mettere a posto l'attaco per i prossimi 10 anni. Fatto unico nella storia del Milan.
> 
> Rimpiazzare Pato per un attacante di 35 anni strapagato non ha senso. E lo ripeto ancora Drogba ha giocato pochissimo l'anno scorso. Drogba non avrà le gambe per giocare campionato+champions al massimo.



Perchè in champions passiamo!?


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Balotelli al Milan vuole dire assicurare il futuro. Drogba non giocherà più al calcio tra 2 anni. Già l'anno scorso il milan si è sbagliato con Tevez, nonpossiamo sbagliare una seconda volta, perche potrebbe essre un Big rimpianto.
> 
> Balotelli al Milan vuole dire mettere a posto l'attaco per i prossimi 10 anni. Fatto unico nella storia del Milan.
> 
> Rimpiazzare Pato per un attacante di 35 anni strapagato non ha senso. E lo ripeto ancora Drogba ha giocato pochissimo l'anno scorso. Drogba non avrà le gambe per giocare campionato+champions al massimo.



Allora io parlo arabo.Prendendo un giocatore a 0 potresti investire in altri reparti(difesa e centrocampo)che necessitano di accorgimenti maggiori rispetto all'attacco.Se prendi Balotelli rimani col cerino in mano a centrocampo(con Ambro pronto alla pensione) e in difesa con quegli scarpari,perche' spendere 30 mln per Mario significherebbe la fine del mercato,cioe' una vera e propria catastrofe.Poi in attacco non necessitiamo di forze fresche,avendo un 92,un 90 ed un 94.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Il talento è d'OBBLIGO per essere un campione. Non esiste un campione senza talento.
> 
> Pazzini puo mettere l'anima, non sarà MAi un campione.



Io ha scritto che il talento non basta no che non serve.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Stando a quanto riportato da La Gazzetta dello Sport Adriano Galliani avrebbe l'intenzione di negoziare in prima persona per Drogba per cui l’affare dovrà essere trattato al suo ritorno dal Brasile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Dicembre 2012)

Boh io non lo voglio Drogba, voglio che si riparta da 0... Basta con queste toppe! 

No a Drogba e no a Balotelli


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Ma ora che ci penso Allegri non aveva fatto capire che l'obiettivo numero uno aveva già giocato in champions ?


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma ora che ci penso Allegri non aveva fatto capire che l'obiettivo numero uno aveva già giocato in champions ?



....si riferiva a Balotelli ma a quanto pare è molto difficile che arrivi lui.


----------



## Francy (30 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] sono d'accordo con te, ci sarebbe anche da fare una piccola provocazione. Con Balotelli non ti assicuri 10 anni di grande attacco, perchè, con Raiola, dopo un paio di buone stagioni il suo costo di gestione lieviterebbe e saresti costretto a venderlo.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Io un giocatore come Drogba lo vorrei sempre nella mia squadra. Ma prenderlo ora, con la Coppa d'Africa di mezzo, non avrebbe alcun senso.


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2012)

La Gazzetta dello Sport dice che *Drogba è sempre in pole position*. Dal 3 Gennaio in poi Galliani andrà a sondare di persona la fattibilità dell'operazione. L'alternativa è *Balotelli*, pista che non va affatto trascurata.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport dice che *Drogba è sempre in pole position*. Dal 3 Gennaio in poi Galliani andrà a sondare di persona la fattibilità dell'operazione. L'alternativa è *Balotelli*, pista che non va affatto trascurata.



Drogba e come alternativa Balotelli... non è che poi ci ritroviamo Matri?


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Dicembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma che motivazioni può avere un giocatore del genere a 35 anni dopo aver vinto Champions e Premier? Gli interessano prima di tutto i soldi altrimenti non sarebbe finito in Cina..se volesse rimettersi in gioco non chiederebbe 7 milioni all'anno.
> Tanto valeva prendere Klose l'anno scorso che non chiedeva il mondo.



Se vuole tornare in Europa un motivo c'è.

Daje Fester 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Boh io non lo voglio Drogba, voglio che si riparta da 0... Basta con queste toppe!
> 
> No a Drogba e no a Balotelli



Come ho detto in svariati post, da zero bisogna ripartire in altri reparti.
Li davanti, di giovani, ne abbiamo già abbastanza. E io crede che loro sarebbero i primi a volere l'ivoriano li davanti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Come ho detto in svariati post, da zero bisogna ripartire in altri reparti.
> Li davanti, di giovani, ne abbiamo già abbastanza. E io crede che loro sarebbero i primi a volere l'ivoriano li davanti.



Sì ma se prendono Drogba, non prenderanno più nessuno perchè lo stipendio sarà sicuramente sopra i 7 M


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Dicembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sì ma se prendono Drogba, non prenderanno più nessuno perchè lo stipendio sarà sicuramente sopra i 7 M



Secondo me no, anche perchè anche Galliani ha fatto capire che si può investire. Uno Strootman ad esempio, non è impossibile da prendere, anche con l'ivoriano. Entrano a bilancio i soldi di Thiago e Ibra, più quelli di Binho e Pato. Un tesoretto c'è, sicuramente.

Il guai sarebbe prendere Balotelli sotto questo aspetto.

Comunque fino a che non ci sarà l'ufficialità mi tiro fuori dall'argomento Didier, poi parlerà il campo


----------



## Francy (30 Dicembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sì ma se prendono Drogba, non prenderanno più nessuno perchè lo stipendio sarà sicuramente sopra i 7 M



Come ho sempre detto, la questione non è Drogba o Balotelli, ma chi viene insieme a loro. La mia preferenza va a chi ci permetterà i migliori acquisti in altri reparti. SE la società è nell'ottica di spendere i soldi delle cessioni in toto secondo me sarebbe più giusto che arrivi Drogba, perchè il cartellino è a zero, e lo stipendio lo paghi con i soldi risparmiati da Pato e Robinho. Con 25 milioni ti rientra un buon difensore e un ottimo prospetto a centrocampo, con lo stipendio pagato dai risparmi delle cessioni degli "scarti" (Mesbah, Traorè, Flamini, Dìdac Vilà eccetera)


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto, la questione non è Drogba o Balotelli, ma chi viene insieme a loro. La mia preferenza va a chi ci permetterà i migliori acquisti in altri reparti. SE la società è nell'ottica di spendere i soldi delle cessioni in toto secondo me sarebbe più giusto arrivasse Drogba, perchè il cartellino è a zero, e lo stipendio lo paghi con i soldi risparmiati da Pato e Robinho. Con 25 milioni ti rientra un buon difensore e un ottimo prospetto a centrocampo, con lo stipendio pagato dai risparmi delle cessioni degli "scarti" (Mesbah, Traorè, Flamini, Dìdac Vilà eccetera)



Discorso che non fa una grinza


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto, la questione non è Drogba o Balotelli, ma chi viene insieme a loro. La mia preferenza va a chi ci permetterà i migliori acquisti in altri reparti. SE la società è nell'ottica di spendere i soldi delle cessioni in toto secondo me sarebbe più giusto arrivasse Drogba, perchè il cartellino è a zero, e lo stipendio lo paghi con i soldi risparmiati da Pato e Robinho. Con 25 milioni ti rientra un buon difensore e un ottimo prospetto a centrocampo, con lo stipendio pagato dai risparmi delle cessioni degli "scarti" (Mesbah, Traorè, Flamini, Dìdac Vilà eccetera)


Beh certo se riuscissero a piazzare qualcun'altro l'acquisto oltre Drogba arriva sicuro.

Un acquisto per reparto e Drogba ha tanto senso


----------



## patriots88 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Amo drogba, ma ormai ha 35 anni. Sarebbe l ennesima toppa.

Balotelli o destro sarebbero decisamente piu' coerenti in base a quello che han detto, ovvero di voler fare una squadra di giovani.


----------



## Francy (30 Dicembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Beh certo se riuscissero a piazzare qualcun'altro l'acquisto oltre Drogba arriva sicuro.
> 
> Un acquisto per reparto e Drogba ha tanto senso



Sì sì infatti. Io dico questo: se deve arrivare solamente Drogba allora la società fa un acquisto senza alcun senso, se invece Drogba è accompagnato da un centrocampista e un difensore di valore, ma soprattutto, di prospettiva, Drogba acquista un valore anche superiore a quello che può dare sul campo. Porta una mentalità vincente in un gruppo che non ne ha.
Tutto dipende da come vogliamo impostare la campagna di rafforzamento. Certo, l'ideale sarebbe stato prima comprare il difensore e il centrocampista e poi regolarsi sul tipo di attaccante che serve, ma, come sempre, l'attacco ha la priorità per noi anche se, a veder bene, servirebbe più un rafforzamento in altre parti del campo.


----------



## patriots88 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Se partono entrambi i brasiliani qualcuno in avanti serve. Cosi' come servono difensori, centrocampisti e pure un portiere decente a ben vedere


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Dicembre 2012)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Amo drogba, ma ormai ha 35 anni. Sarebbe l ennesima toppa.
> 
> Balotelli o destro sarebbero decisamente piu' coerenti in base a quello che han detto, ovvero di voler fare una squadra di giovani.



Non è una toppa. Sarebbe un giocatore capace di farti la differenza sin da subito, unito ai giovani che già davanti abbiamo.

Destro? lol.

E poi ragazzi arriva a zero, uno che 6 mesi fa vince una champions da solo! Io al solo pensiero mi sego [e penso lo farebbe ogni tifoso di ogni squadra al mondo!]. Poi io vorrei anche sapere cosa vi fa pensare che Balotelli qua da noi cambierebbe il volto della squadra [non lo ha fatto all'Inter, e non lo sta facendo al City e non lo fa con l'Italia], rendiamoci conto che negli ultimi anni ha le stesse presenze di Pato e anche lui si è spaccato diverse volte muscolarmente.

Hai l'occasione di prendere un professionisti e non un decerebrato, se prendiamo il secondo siamo dei fessi.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Ma i problemi che riguardano l'acquisizione di Balo sono 3:

1)il costo,sui 30 mln(e l'ingaggio sui 4,5 + bonus)

2)la testa bacata che si ritrova

3)avere il pizzaiolo come procuratore


Non possiamo permetterci un simile esborso.Al contrario Drogba ti garantirebbe 2 anni a ottimi livelli,alta professionalita' e l'investimento del denaro derivante dalle cessioni dei 2 brasileri,su acquisti piu' importanti,in reparti come centrocampo e difesa.


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2012)

ma prendiamo jovetic...


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma i problemi che riguardano l'acquisizione di Balo sono 3:
> 
> 1)il costo,sui 30 mln(e l'ingaggio sui 4,5 + bonus)
> 
> ...





Altro discorso che non fa una grinza. Eppure per me non sembra tanto difficile da capire 

Come non mi sembra nemmeno difficile da capire che Balotelli tra ingaggio e tutto ti costa quanto Ibra!


----------



## zosimo (30 Dicembre 2012)

Ma Drogba è in coppa d'Africa fino al 10 febbraio, diciamo che dandogli almeno una settimana per stare con la squadra possa essere schierato nel Derby il 28 febbraio (7a giornata di ritorno).
Salterebbe anche l'andata di champions con il Barca e a quel punto forse saremo già fuori. Giocherebbe la prima partita a 35 anni (l'11 marzo). Quest anno potrebbe essere schierato in una quindicina di partite con probabilmente campionato e coppa già compromessi. In sostanza è un acquisto per il 2013-2014 dove andrà per i 36...
Costo.. tutt'altro che gratis, per i 3 inutili mesi di quest anno costerebbe intorno ai 5 milioni lordi di ingaggio, l'anno prossimo ce ne costerebbe altri 10-12, insomma un investimento che sta introno ai 15 milioni per poter avere un anno un 36enne che alla fine avrà valore 0.
Se fossimo una squadra che deve concretizzare adesso un investimento di lungo termine avrebbe senso, ma stiamo ricostruendo, puntare su Drogba non ha senso.
Purtroppo c'è questa fisima del terzo posto (comunque irraggiungibile)


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2012)

zosimo ha scritto:


> Ma Drogba è in coppa d'Africa fino al 10 febbraio, diciamo che dandogli almeno una settimana per stare con la squadra possa essere schierato nel Derby il 28 febbraio (7a giornata di ritorno).
> Salterebbe anche l'andata di champions con il Barca e a quel punto forse saremo già fuori. Giocherebbe la prima partita a 35 anni (l'11 marzo). Quest anno potrebbe essere schierato in una quindicina di partite con probabilmente campionato e coppa già compromessi. In sostanza è un acquisto per il 2013-2014 dove andrà per i 36...
> Costo.. tutt'altro che gratis, per i 3 inutili mesi di quest anno costerebbe intorno ai 5 milioni lordi di ingaggio, l'anno prossimo ce ne costerebbe altri 10-12, insomma un investimento che sta introno ai 15 milioni per poter avere un anno un 36enne che alla fine avrà valore 0.
> Se fossimo una squadra che deve concretizzare adesso un investimento di lungo termine avrebbe senso, ma stiamo ricostruendo, puntare su Drogba non ha senso.
> Purtroppo c'è questa fisima del terzo posto (comunque irraggiungibile)



Con gli acquisti giusti sarebbe tutt'altro che irraggiungibile.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> ma prendiamo jovetic...



Costa quanto Balotelli,anzi costa 31 mln esatti(la clausola rescissoria).


----------



## MisterBet (30 Dicembre 2012)

È in Coppa d'Africa fino al 10 febbraio, mi sfugge perchè dovrebbe fare la prima partita il 28 contro l'Inter...alla Van Bommel, appena arriva subito in campo (Allegri permettendo...magari lo lascia un pò fuori per dargli il tempo di studiare il suo ampio libro degli schemi offensivi...LOL)...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con gli acquisti giusti sarebbe tutt'altro che irraggiungibile.



Come ho gia detto sono 8 punti vero..ma prendi drogba e lampard vai a giocare una volta a settimana con 20 partite ancora, si puo raggiungere la zona CL...

Perche non sarà sempre sagra per le altre eh... lazio inter e nabbule hanno anche EL...

Il problema è che bisogna prendere gente. Altrimenti con questa rosa attuale inutile sperarci, sinceramente io non vorrei passare il mercoledi al cinema l'anno prossimo.... ma


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con gli acquisti giusti sarebbe tutt'altro che irraggiungibile.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


ha un eccellente rapporto qualita/ prezzo. di meglio non ne troviamo di sicuro


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> ha un eccellente rapporto qualita/ prezzo. di meglio non ne troviamo di sicuro



Ripeto,costa 31 mln.E' inutile parlare di calciatori con simili prezzi.


----------



## DannySa (30 Dicembre 2012)

zosimo ha scritto:


> Ma Drogba è in coppa d'Africa fino al 10 febbraio, diciamo che dandogli almeno una settimana per stare con la squadra possa essere schierato nel Derby il 28 febbraio (7a giornata di ritorno).
> Salterebbe anche l'andata di champions con il Barca e a quel punto forse saremo già fuori. Giocherebbe la prima partita a 35 anni (l'11 marzo). Quest anno potrebbe essere schierato in una quindicina di partite con probabilmente campionato e coppa già compromessi. In sostanza è un acquisto per il 2013-2014 dove andrà per i 36...
> Costo.. tutt'altro che gratis, per i 3 inutili mesi di quest anno costerebbe intorno ai 5 milioni lordi di ingaggio, l'anno prossimo ce ne costerebbe altri 10-12, insomma un investimento che sta introno ai 15 milioni per poter avere un anno un 36enne che alla fine avrà valore 0.
> Se fossimo una squadra che deve concretizzare adesso un investimento di lungo termine avrebbe senso, ma stiamo ricostruendo, puntare su Drogba non ha senso.
> Purtroppo c'è questa fisima del terzo posto (comunque irraggiungibile)



Ma infatti, che senso ha poi prendere Drogba 34 enne che salterà praticamente tutto gennaio fino quasi metà febbraio per puntare a qualcosa che probabilmente in quel periodo sarà già bello che compromesso, costa tanto di ingaggio e farebbe qualche mese fino a giugno e non sappiamo in che condizioni sarà per l'inizio della prossima stagione; è una macchina, una bestia, ma con Balotelli libero e in vendita puntiamo Drogba? si parla di rischio per lui ma poi prendendo Drogba saremmo messi pure peggio.
A noi serve un centrocampista alla Strootman, una buona intuizione di mercato in difesa (che dia freschezza tra i centrali) e una punta che sia disponibile da subito, non a metà febbraio per l'esordio a 35 anni compiuti che risulterà invendibile.
Se poi Drogba non andasse in Coppa D'Africa sarebbe pure un acquisto sensato, ci abbiamo provato, ma in questo modo sarebbe solo una vaccata clamorosa; se ci dobbiamo prendere il rischio trattiamo con il City per Balotelli (fai il colpo adesso e in estate sei a posto, avresti l'attacco titolare della nazionale), non credo che 24-25 mln quanti ne chiedono siano impossibili da pagare magari in più anni (giustamente) quando sarà inevitabilmente l'unico acquisto di spessore tra l'anno scorso e i prossimi anni a venire.. se li vogliono prendere tutti e due stile Ibra-Robinho nel 2010, uno per il campionato e l'altro per provarci in Champions, sarebbe suggestitivo per Drogba ma sarebbe quasi una rinascita pure per Balotelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, che senso ha poi prendere Drogba 34 enne che salterà praticamente tutto gennaio fino quasi metà febbraio per puntare a qualcosa che probabilmente in quel periodo sarà già bello che compromesso, costa tanto di ingaggio e farebbe qualche mese fino a giugno e non sappiamo in che condizioni sarà per l'inizio della prossima stagione; è una macchina, una bestia, ma con Balotelli libero e in vendita puntiamo Drogba? si parla di rischio per lui ma poi prendendo Drogba saremmo messi pure peggio.
> A noi serve un centrocampista alla Strootman, una buona intuizione di mercato in difesa (che dia freschezza tra i centrali) e una punta che sia disponibile da subito, non a metà febbraio per l'esordio a 35 anni compiuti che risulterà invendibile.
> Se poi Drogba non andasse in Coppa D'Africa sarebbe pure un acquisto sensato, ci abbiamo provato, ma in questo modo sarebbe solo una vaccata clamorosa; se ci dobbiamo prendere il rischio trattiamo con il City per Balotelli (fai il colpo adesso e in estate sei a posto, avresti l'attacco titolare della nazionale), non credo che 24-25 mln quanti ne chiedono siano impossibili da pagare magari in più anni (giustamente) quando sarà inevitabilmente l'unico acquisto di spessore tra l'anno scorso e i prossimi anni a venire.. se li vogliono prendere tutti e due stile Ibra-Robinho nel 2010, uno per il campionato e l'altro per provarci in Champions, sarebbe suggestitivo per Drogba ma sarebbe quasi una rinascita pure per Balotelli.



Tra 25 mln e 30 non cambia nulla.Sarebbe finito il mercato,perche' il Milan non spendera' mai,neanche tra 400 vite,40-45 in un solo mercato(che siano rateizzati o meno).Mi sa che avete dimenticato il mercato di quest'estate.


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ripeto,costa 31 mln.E' inutile parlare di calciatori con simili prezzi.



e vabbe, se dopo aver venduto ancora stiamo qua ancora a dire che non ci sono i soldi e allora amen.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> e vabbe, se dopo aver venduto ancora stiamo qua ancora a dire che non ci sono i soldi e allora amen.



Ma che c'entra,qualcosa c'è,ma non puoi permetterti di spendere e non puoi credere poi che lo facciano per un calciatore con una quotazione superiore ai 30 mln.


----------



## DannySa (30 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tra 25 mln e 30 non cambia nulla.Sarebbe finito il mercato,perche' il Milan non spendera' mai,neanche tra 400 vite,40-45 in un solo mercato(che siano rateizzati o meno).Mi sa che avete dimenticato il mercato di quest'estate.



Se non spendi adesso di colpi in estate quando sarai in EL (forse) non ne farai, il momenti per provarci è ora, spendi i soldi che incassi (forse) dalle cessioni e il resto ce lo metti di tuo; Strootman + Balotelli sarebbero almeno 30+ mln, se ne guadagni una quindicina subito hai già pagato la prima rata (tra tutti e due), diciamo, solo che lo so benissimo che abbiamo una società veramente pessima quindi..


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se non spendi adesso di colpi in estate quando sarai in EL (forse) non ne farai, il momenti per provarci è ora, spendi i soldi che incassi (forse) dalle cessioni e il resto ce lo metti di tuo; Strootman + Balotelli sarebbero almeno 30+ mln, se ne guadagni una quindicina subito hai già pagato la prima rata (tra tutti e due), diciamo, solo che lo so benissimo che abbiamo una società veramente pessima quindi..


E quindi se lo sai benissimo è inutile credere che spendano 40 mln(minimo) per 2 calciatori,perche' non lo faranno mai.Cioe' ma perche' poi illudersi in questa maniera,per poi rimanerci di M alla fine della fiera.


----------



## DannySa (30 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E quindi se lo sai benissimo è inutile credere che spendano 40 mln(minimo) per 2 calciatori,perche' non lo faranno mai.Cioe' ma perche' poi illudersi in questa maniera,per poi rimanerci di M alla fine della fiera.



Se vendi i soldi ci sono, se 40 (qualcosa meno) non li spendi di tuo, forse 40 li spenderesti se circa la metà arrivano dalle cessioni, altrimenti illudiamoci che Drogba sarà un buon acquisto e soprattutto, ci compriamo il top player così tanto per, quando poi si parlava di progetto giovani e vaccate varie, è un controsenso.


----------



## Francy (30 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se non spendi adesso di colpi in estate quando sarai in EL (forse) non ne farai, il momenti per provarci è ora, spendi i soldi che incassi (forse) dalle cessioni e il resto ce lo metti di tuo; Strootman + Balotelli sarebbero almeno 30+ mln, se ne guadagni una quindicina subito hai già pagato la prima rata (tra tutti e due), diciamo, solo che lo so benissimo che abbiamo una società veramente pessima quindi..



Comunque anche i 15 mln che incassi (o 25 se parte Robinho), sono a rate. Detto questo è dura che la società spenda 25 per Balotelli e 15 per Strootman e, a parere mio, serve più un centrocampista di un attaccante.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se vendi i soldi ci sono, se 40 (qualcosa meno) non li spendi di tuo, forse 40 li spenderesti se circa la metà arrivano dalle cessioni, altrimenti illudiamoci che Drogba sarà un buon acquisto e soprattutto, ci compriamo il top player così tanto per, quando poi si parlava di progetto giovani e vaccate varie, è un controsenso.



Ma non spenderanno mai 40 mln,poi nella sessione di gennaio.Invece acquistando Drogba che ti potrebbe dare una mano da febbraio,avendo gia' 3 giovani li davanti,potresti spendere una ventina di mln per centrocampo e difesa.E' un ragionamento semplice.Poi se volete illudervi,sperando che ne spendano 40 fate pure.


----------



## DannySa (30 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Comunque anche i 15 mln che incassi (o 25 se parte Robinho), sono a rate. Detto questo è dura che la società spenda 25 per Balotelli e 15 per Strootman e, a parere mio, serve più un centrocampista di un attaccante.



I soldi che prendi da quelle cessioni li devi bruciare subito, se compri paghi a rate (non possiamo permetterci altri modi, tranne prestiti gratuiti).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma non spenderanno mai 40 mln,poi nella sessione di gennaio.Invece acquistando Drogba che ti potrebbe dare una mano da febbraio,avendo gia' 3 giovani li davanti,potresti spendere una ventina di mln per centrocampo e difesa.E' un ragionamento semplice.Poi se volete illudervi,sperando che ne spendano 40 fate pure.



Non lo so, se vuoi una squadra competitiva è così, se poi uno si vuole illudere che Drogba 34enne da fine febbraio in poi (se si ambienta subito eh) si metta a fare sfracelli per portarci al terzo posto che sarà lontano 10+ punti minimo avanti così, una toppa in più che ci costerà tanto ma il vestito sarà sempre schifoso.
Nel 2010 comunque 24+18 li avevano spesi, a rate, ovviamente Balotelli non prenderà quanto Ibra e Strootman o chi per lui non prenderà 6 mln l'anno come Robinho ed è questo che fa la differenza quando poi dopo 2 anni ti accorgi che non puoi permetterti l'Ibra o il Robinho a 6 mln quando non li merita.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Perche' nel 2010 avevano dei propositi ed obiettivi che col calcio c'entravano poco.L'hanno detto chiaro:basta alle spese folli,40 mln nel mercato,peraltro di gennaio,sono una cosa improponibile.Il massimo che possiamo sperare è spendere una cifra sui 15-17 mln,se ci va bene.Punto.


----------



## DannySa (30 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Perche' nel 2010 avevano dei propositi ed obiettivi che col calcio c'entravano poco.L'hanno detto chiaro:basta alle spese folli,40 mln nel mercato,peraltro di gennaio,sono una cosa improponibile.Il massimo che possiamo sperare è spendere una cifra sui 15-17 mln,se ci va bene.Punto.



Spenderne 15 adesso per poi spenderne 20 male a giugno quando molti giocatori storceranno il naso perché non farai neanche la Champions? non è una mica una cosa da sottovalutare questa..
Se ci tengono a fare qualcosa per adesso e per giugno fanno 2 colpi adesso e a giugno fanno il loro classico mercato fatto di offerte imbarazzanti e richieste di prestiti gratuiti insulsi altrimenti so già come va a finire, prendi Drogba adesso perché è un'occasione di mercato, costa tantissimo e gli dai un ingaggio sostanzioso perché è un grosso nome e la piazza sta buona, non arrivi al terzo posto perché questo qui lo vediamo in marzo (scanso infortuni in Coppa), lui non ha motivo di rimanere, ti rimane Pazzini, Bojan non lo riscatti per 14 mln, devi rifare il """""mercato"""" da capo e non attiri nessuno perché fai pena.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Spenderne 15 adesso per poi spenderne 20 male a giugno quando molti giocatori storceranno il naso perché non farai neanche la Champions? non è una mica una cosa da sottovalutare questa..
> Se ci tengono a fare qualcosa per adesso e per giugno fanno 2 colpi adesso e a giugno fanno il loro classico mercato fatto di offerte imbarazzanti e richieste di prestiti gratuiti insulsi altrimenti so già come va a finire, prendi Drogba adesso perché è un'occasione di mercato, costa tantissimo e gli dai un ingaggio sostanzioso perché è un grosso nome e la piazza sta buona, non arrivi al terzo posto perché questo qui lo vediamo in marzo (scanso infortuni in Coppa), lui non ha motivo di rimanere, ti rimane Pazzini, Bojan non lo riscatti per 14 mln, devi rifare il """""mercato"""" da capo e non attiri nessuno perché fai pena.


Innanzitutto Drogba lo prendi per 1 anno e mezzo(se gli proponi 6 mesi ti ridono in faccia),ma poi tu stai insistendo col fatto che il spenda una quarantina di mln,quando è impossibile.Se avessero pensato seriamente al campionato qualche acquisto decente l'avrebbero fatto in estate.Ma poi non è chiaro il concetto che il Milan si sia ridimensionato???E su raga,parliamo di fatti concreti e non voli pindalici.


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2012)

prendere drogba e inutile.
avrebbe senso se eravamo vicini al livello delle migliori in europa o se ci stavamo giocando lo scudetto.

mentre cosi, prendiamo drogba, ci divertiamo con lui per 3 mesi... andiamo fuori in champions e ci qualifichiamo per l'EL (al quarto o quindo posto).

vale la pena spendere cosi tanti soldi per andare in EL?
al massimo ci aiuta a vincere la coppa italia... ma proprio al massimo.


----------



## DannySa (30 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto Drogba lo prendi per 1 anno e mezzo(se gli proponi 6 mesi ti ridono in faccia),ma poi tu stai insistendo col fatto che il spenda una quarantina di mln,quando è impossibile.Se avessero pensato seriamente al campionato qualche acquisto decente l'avrebbero fatto in estate.Ma poi non è chiaro il concetto che il Milan si sia ridimensionato???E su raga,parliamo di fatti concreti e non voli pindalici.



12 per Pazzini li avevano, regalando Cassano.
La società è penosa ma il fatto che ci siamo ridimensionati non vuol dire che non si debbano fare acquisti sensati quando è possibile.
Chiaro, Balotelli dopo l'Europeo era un incedibile, ora che è un emarginato e ci verrebbe di corsa in Italia è un affare più che fattibile, i conti sono a posto no? non arrivano soldi dalle cessioni? a me sembra più che altro logica..
Drogba lo accetterei solo se arrivasse sicuramente Strootman e non andasse in Coppa d'Africa, poi chi ti dice che rimarrà anche l'anno prossimo? contratto di 1 anno e mezzo? gli diamo anche le stampelle poi? se non arrivi in Champions sai con che voglia rimane a fare il big in una squadra da sesto posto con una società di bugiardi tirchioni quando potrebbe andare da qualche altra parte accettando di andare in Arabia o chessò io.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 12 per Pazzini li avevano, regalando Cassano.
> La società è penosa ma il fatto che ci siamo ridimensionati non vuol dire che non si debbano fare acquisti sensati quando è possibile.
> Chiaro, Balotelli dopo l'Europeo era un incedibile, ora che è un emarginato e ci verrebbe di corsa in Italia è un affare più che fattibile, i conti sono a posto no? non arrivano soldi dalle cessioni? a me sembra più che altro logica..
> Drogba lo accetterei solo se arrivasse sicuramente Strootman e non andasse in Coppa d'Africa, poi chi ti dice che rimarrà anche l'anno prossimo? contratto di 1 anno e mezzo? gli diamo anche le stampelle poi? se non arrivi in Champions sai con che voglia rimane a fare il big in una squadra da sesto posto con una società di bugiardi tirchioni quando potrebbe andare da qualche altra parte accettando di andare in Arabia o chessò io.



Vedi che Drogba ha 34 anni non 60 e balotelli non te lo puoi permettere.Inutile farla lunga,questi sono i fatti.Non li spendevano prima 40 mln(almeno negli ultimi 10 anni)figurati col ridimensionamento.


----------



## DannySa (30 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vedi che Drogba ha 34 anni non 60 e balotelli non te lo puoi permettere.Inutile farla lunga,questi sono i fatti.Non li spendevano prima 40 mln(almeno negli ultimi 10 anni)figurati col ridimensionamento.



Prestito con obbligo di riscatto per Balotelli, sarebbe un po' come per l'affare Tevez solo che Pato non fu venduto mentre adesso (si spera) potrebbero partire entrambi e con quei soldi il suo acquisto ci starebbe tutto.
Drogba ha solo il nome ormai, non ne vale la pena, 34 anni (anzi 35 tra un po') sono tanti per un attaccante; l'unica cosa per Drogba, se lo prendi avresti più soldi per il centrocampo e la difesa, solo che Strootman mi sembra meno possibile di Balotelli sul quale avremmo la preferenza del giocatore e in difesa a parte Astori chi potrebbe arrivare? anche Nainggolan non ti verrebbe a costare mica poco, insomma tra tutti questi preferisco sistemarmi l'attacco per primo, se quello è di livello può equilibrare il centrocampo penoso e la difesa ridicola.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Prestito con obbligo di riscatto per Balotelli, sarebbe un po' come per l'affare Tevez solo che Pato non fu venduto mentre adesso (si spera) potrebbero partire entrambi e con quei soldi il suo acquisto ci starebbe tutto.
> Drogba ha solo il nome ormai, non ne vale la pena, 34 anni (anzi 35 tra un po') sono tanti per un attaccante; l'unica cosa per Drogba, se lo prendi avresti più soldi per il centrocampo e la difesa, solo che Strootman mi sembra meno possibile di Balotelli sul quale avremmo la preferenza del giocatore e in difesa a parte Astori chi potrebbe arrivare? anche Nainggolan non ti verrebbe a costare mica poco, insomma tra tutti questi preferisco sistemarmi l'attacco per primo, se quello è di livello può equilibrare il centrocampo penoso e la difesa ridicola.


Invece sistemare l'attacco è inutile ora,primo perche' segnamo comunque tanto,in secundis in difesa e a centrocampo abbiamo meno qualita' del Sassuolo in serie B .Poi davanti hai 3 classe '90,un 34enne forte non sarebbe male,per far crescere quelli che hai gia'.Poi che Balotelli possa equilibrare difesa e centrocampo è una cassata grossa quanto una casa.Inutile ricordare poi che manager abbia e la testa bacata che si ritrova.Ma tanto per fortuna il suo approdo è impossibile,che Dio sia lodato.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Dicembre 2012)

A mio avviso gli unici 2 acquisti sensati che dovremmo e (se davvero volessimo) potremmo fare, sarebbero quelli di Balotelli o Strootman (in realtà servirebbero ambedue), con il primo in ordine di importanza. Solo questi 2 ti permetterebbero di mettere già 2 tasselli importanti 
in ottica ricostuzione futura. L'acquisto di Drogba sarebbe contradditorio in tutti i sensi. 
Intanto pero' c'è poco da restare sereni, perchè se è vero che Pato andava certamente ceduto e a questo punto anche Robinho per i motivi noti, è altrettanto chiaro che rimarremo in pratica solo con il Faraone contornato da una squadretta ormai veramente da centro classifica.
Boh, disappunto totale.


----------



## Doctore (30 Dicembre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> A mio avviso gli unici 2 acquisti sensati che dovremmo e (se davvero volessimo) potremmo fare, sarebbero quelli di Balotelli o Strootman (in realtà servirebbero ambedue), con il primo in ordine di importanza.
> Anche perchè a questo punto non c'è da essere per nulla sereni, poichè se è vero che Pato andava certamente ceduto e a questo punto anche Robinho per i motivi noti, è altrettanto chiaro che rimarremo in pratica solo con il Faraone contornato da una squadretta ormai veramente da centro classifica.
> Boh, disappunto totale.


il problema e' che galliani e company pensano di avere una squadra di alto livello...o lo fanno a posta per vendere fumo o son totalmente incompetenti.


----------



## DannySa (30 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Invece sistemare l'attacco è inutile ora,primo perche' segnamo comunque tanto,in secundis in difesa e a centrocampo abbiamo meno qualita' del Sassuolo in serie B .Poi davanti hai 3 classe '90,un 34enne forte non sarebbe male,per far crescere quelli che hai gia'.Poi che Balotelli possa equilibrare difesa e centrocampo è una cassata grossa quanto una casa.Inutile ricordare poi che manager abbia e la testa bacata che si ritrova.Ma tanto per fortuna il suo approdo è impossibile,che Dio sia lodato.



Non dico Balotelli da solo, ma cedi 2 seconde punte inutili per avere una prima punta capace anche di giocare come esterno (cosa di cui necessitiamo in modo clamoroso), l'attacco sarebbe più equilibrato, Niang è troppo giovane, Bojan prenderebbe il posto di Robinho ma è un'incognita, insomma se per Balotelli chiedessero oltre 30 mln amen, proviamo Drogba, altrimenti è da fare assolutissimamente adesso. Un attacco italiano, giovane e di livello oltre che futuristico ti equilibra la squadra sicuramente, Drogba c'è caso che venga a ciucciare i soldi, farsi la Champions e poi tanti saluti.
Con Drogba comunque a fine stagione ti rimane: Bojan non riscattato, Niang ancora troppo giovane, El Shaarawy unico intoccabile e Pazzini di cui faremmo volentieri a meno; Drogba non rimane se la società non ha un progetto vincente nell'immediato, altrimenti va alla Juve e sta tranquillo, vince pure lo scudo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> A mio avviso gli unici 2 acquisti sensati che dovremmo e (se davvero volessimo) potremmo fare, sarebbero quelli di Balotelli o Strootman (in realtà servirebbero ambedue), con il primo in ordine di importanza. Solo questi 2 ti permetterebbero di mettere già 2 tasselli importanti
> in ottica ricostuzione futura. L'acquisto di Drogba sarebbe contradditorio in tutti i sensi.
> Intanto pero' c'è poco da restare sereni, perchè se è vero che Pato andava certamente ceduto e a questo punto anche Robinho per i motivi noti, è altrettanto chiaro che rimarremo in pratica solo con il Faraone contornato da una squadretta ormai veramente da centro classifica.
> Boh, disappunto totale.



E' quello che dico da un pezzo, hai una coppia italiana, futuristica, giovanissima, che giocherà assieme pure in nazionale, insomma non capisco veramente come si possa essere negativi su un arrivo di Balotelli quando ci ritroviamo con Pazzini e un 18 enne neopatentato.


----------



## panormus (30 Dicembre 2012)

Drogba è perfetto per il milan, completa l'attacco con el shaarawy e magari Ilicic... Balotelli mai è irrecuperabile, ibra e cassano sono dei signori in confronto a lui


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> il problema e' che galliani e company pensano di avere una squadra di alto livello...o lo fanno a posta per vendere fumo o son totalmente incompetenti.



Totalmente incompetenti non lo sono, ma certamente hanno fatto ormai il loro tempo soprattutto per quanto riguarda la voglia di vincere e conseguentemente di investire almeno un minimo per farlo. Capisco che non si debba spendere come una volta, ma noi non siamo il Napoli o la Fiorentina, se non vuoi spendere perlomeno 30mln all'anno (perchè se vuoi ricostruire direi che sono il minimo minimo) non puoi pretendere di tenere il Milan. 
Questo è il problema.


----------



## panormus (30 Dicembre 2012)

il nuovo milan 
Stekelburg,de sciglio mexes rolando pasqual, montolivo borca valero nocerino, el sharaawy drogba jovetic
All.Montella


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non dico Balotelli da solo, ma cedi 2 seconde punte inutili per avere una prima punta capace anche di giocare come esterno (cosa di cui necessitiamo in modo clamoroso), l'attacco sarebbe più equilibrato, Niang è troppo giovane, Bojan prenderebbe il posto di Robinho ma è un'incognita, insomma se per Balotelli chiedessero oltre 30 mln amen, proviamo Drogba, altrimenti è da fare assolutissimamente adesso. Un attacco italiano, giovane e di livello oltre che futuristico ti equilibra la squadra sicuramente, Drogba c'è caso che venga a ciucciare i soldi, farsi la Champions e poi tanti saluti.
> Con Drogba comunque a fine stagione ti rimane: Bojan non riscattato, Niang ancora troppo giovane, El Shaarawy unico intoccabile e Pazzini di cui faremmo volentieri a meno; Drogba non rimane se la società non ha un progetto vincente nell'immediato, altrimenti va alla Juve e sta tranquillo, vince pure lo scudo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



E io sono d'accordo con te, anche perchè non sono sicuro che Balotelli resterebbe cosi testa calda al Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non dico Balotelli da solo, ma cedi 2 seconde punte inutili per avere una prima punta capace anche di giocare come esterno (cosa di cui necessitiamo in modo clamoroso), l'attacco sarebbe più equilibrato, Niang è troppo giovane, Bojan prenderebbe il posto di Robinho ma è un'incognita, insomma se per Balotelli chiedessero oltre 30 mln amen, proviamo Drogba, altrimenti è da fare assolutissimamente adesso. Un attacco italiano, giovane e di livello oltre che futuristico ti equilibra la squadra sicuramente, Drogba c'è caso che venga a ciucciare i soldi, farsi la Champions e poi tanti saluti.
> Con Drogba comunque a fine stagione ti rimane: Bojan non riscattato, Niang ancora troppo giovane, El Shaarawy unico intoccabile e Pazzini di cui faremmo volentieri a meno; Drogba non rimane se la società non ha un progetto vincente nell'immediato, altrimenti va alla Juve e sta tranquillo, vince pure lo scudo..


Invece in attacco possiamo far crescere chi abbiamo,vedi la Juve,con un attacco normale segna lo stesso molto avendo un ottimo centrocampo ed una difesa solidissima.Drogba se firmasse credo abbia chiare le idee su cosa possa fare il Milan nell'immediato.Non ce ne facciamo nulla di Balotelli(peraltro inaffidabile e ripeto,troppo costoso),se a metacampo ed in difesa giochiamo con Nocerino,Ambro,Flamini,Yepes,Acerbi e robaccia simile.


----------



## Francy (30 Dicembre 2012)

Solo io penso che il calcio moderno si regga sul valore dei centrocampisti e sull'organizzazione del centrocampo, e noi abbiamo le maggiori lacune proprio in quella zona? A me se dicessero di scegliere, la priorità la darei a un centrocampista. Per quello non voglio Balotelli, perchè azzererebbe di fatto i nostri fondi.


----------



## sheva90 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Meglio Drogba che Weiss o altre pippe

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Meglio Drogba che Weiss o altre pippe


----------



## Gnagnazio (30 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Invece in attacco possiamo far crescere chi abbiamo,vedi la Juve,con un attacco normale segna lo stesso molto avendo un ottimo centrocampo ed una difesa solidissima.Drogba se firmasse credo abbia chiare le idee su cosa possa fare il Milan nell'immediato.Non ce ne facciamo nulla di Balotelli(peraltro inaffidabile e ripeto,troppo costoso),se a metacampo ed in difesa giochiamo con Nocerino,Ambro,Flamini,Yepes,Acerbi e robaccia simile.



Perche Drogba sarebbe più affidabile ? Giocare con un vecchione di 35 anni in attacco che prenderà 6 mln all'anno è più affidabile ? 

Drogba l'anno scorso ha fatto 5 reti in campionato. A sto punto meglio tenere Pazzini.


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Dicembre 2012)

Drogba con Villas Boas non giocava, infatti si vede che fine ha fatto il portoghese.

Ripeto, abbiamo gli unici tifosi al mondo che schiferebbero l'arrivo di un campione.

Ah, e altra cosa, forse alcuni non hanno capito che la Juve non può permettersi l'ivoriano, avendo un bilancio disastroso.


----------



## Gnagnazio (30 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' quello che dico da un pezzo, hai una coppia italiana, futuristica, giovanissima, che giocherà assieme pure in nazionale, insomma non capisco veramente come si possa essere negativi su un arrivo di Balotelli quando ci ritroviamo con Pazzini e un 18 enne neopatentato.



Quoto assolutamente tutto.

C'é forse l'unica opportunità di mettere a posto l'attaco per i prossomi 10 anni e sopratutto aprire un ciclo. Sopratutto perche sul mercato gli attaccanti costano ormai moltissimo. 

L'arrivo di Drogba serve solo per colmare nel immediato. Ma dobbiamo pensera al futuro. 

Nessuno si domanda come il Milan in questi ultimi 6 anni non è stato MAI capace di aprire un ciclo vincente.


----------



## Francy (30 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Quoto assolutamente tutto.
> 
> C'é forse l'unica opportunità di mettere a posto l'attaco per i prossomi 10 anni e sopratutto aprire un ciclo. Sopratutto perche sul mercato gli attaccanti costano ormai moltissimo.
> 
> ...



Io questa domanda me la sono fatta. Non abbiamo aperto un ciclo vincente perchè, per giocatori che giocano nei primi 60 metri di campo non spendiamo più di 10 mln di euro dal Gennaio 2009, quando arrivò Thiago Silva.
Non possiamo puntellare solo l'attacco, abbiamo l'unico reparto realmente giovane proprio quello. A parte De Sciglio non ci sono giovanissimi negli altri due reparti, che sono anche quelli più bisognosi di puntelli. Invece di spendere 25 mln per Balotelli, per quanto forte, prendiamo 3 giocatori di prospettiva e assicuriamoci i prossimi 10 anni di bel gioco.


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Io questa domanda me la sono fatta. Non abbiamo aperto un ciclo vincente perchè, per giocatori che giocano nei primi 60 metri di campo non spendiamo più di 10 mln di euro dal Gennaio 2009, quando arrivò Thiago Silva.
> Non possiamo puntellare solo l'attacco, abbiamo l'unico reparto realmente giovane proprio quello. A parte De Sciglio non ci sono giovanissimi negli altri due reparti, che sono anche quelli più bisognosi di puntelli. Invece di spendere 25 mln per Balotelli, per quanto forte, prendiamo 3 giocatori di prospettiva e assicuriamoci i prossimi 10 anni di bel gioco.



No ma va vuoi mettere formare la coppia della nazionale italiana per poi vagare sempre a centro classifica? 

E per esattezza, ha inciso più El Shaarawy in 6 mesi che Balotelli da quando è tra i professionisti [però lui cambia il volto della squadra lol]

Però no, prendiamo il solo Balotelli a 25 mln di cartellino più svariati mln per l'ingaggio su 3 o 4 anni.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Perche Drogba sarebbe più affidabile ? Giocare con un vecchione di 35 anni in attacco che prenderà 6 mln all'anno è più affidabile ?
> 
> Drogba l'anno scorso ha fatto 5 reti in campionato. A sto punto meglio tenere Pazzini.


Per affidabile intendevo che Balotelli ha una testaccia.Poi Drogba a 100 anni,zoppo e sciancato,vale 10 Pazzini sanissimi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Francy ha scritto:


> Io questa domanda me la sono fatta. Non abbiamo aperto un ciclo vincente perchè, per giocatori che giocano nei primi 60 metri di campo non spendiamo più di 10 mln di euro dal Gennaio 2009, quando arrivò Thiago Silva.
> Non possiamo puntellare solo l'attacco, abbiamo l'unico reparto realmente giovane proprio quello. A parte De Sciglio non ci sono giovanissimi negli altri due reparti, che sono anche quelli più bisognosi di puntelli. Invece di spendere 25 mln per Balotelli, per quanto forte, prendiamo 3 giocatori di prospettiva e assicuriamoci i prossimi 10 anni di bel gioco.


Ma straquoto,infatti nel thread che ha aperto Mario sull'ipotetica formazione dell'anno prossimo ho chiaramente fatto intendere cio'.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2012)

Il Milan - secondo la Gazzetta - sarebbe in pole per la punta ivoriana.


----------



## admin (31 Dicembre 2012)

*Giovedì, Galliani cede Pato al Corinthians e poi va a parlare con Drogba*. Sul giocatore ci sono il Marsiglia, il Liverpool e in seconda battuta la Juventus. Sempre viva la pista Balotelli, ma il City chiede 37 milioni di Euro.


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Dicembre 2012)

Ripeto quanto detto, Drogba lo vorrei sempre nella mia squadra ideale, ma prenderlo ora non avrebbe alcun senso.


----------



## DexMorgan (31 Dicembre 2012)

Elsha - Drogba - Bojan


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Elsha - Drogba - Bojan



Magari.....


----------



## MisterBet (31 Dicembre 2012)

Bojan in fascia non convince per niente...a quel punto meglio Niang...


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Dicembre 2012)

37 mln troppi troppi per balotelli, se arriva uno dei due stappo le bottiglie


----------



## -Lionard- (31 Dicembre 2012)

Drogba non è più un ragazzino, è vero, ma a 35 anni e oggi rimane molto più decisivo di Balotelli. Sei mesi fa questo ha regalato praticamente da solo una Champions League e un FA Cup al Chelsea mentre quello che ha fatto negli anni precedenti è sotto gli occhi di tutti. E' sempre stato un professionista serio, non ha mai subito infortuni gravi ed è uno che ha sempre dato tutto in campo(non come Robinho o Ronaldinho per intenderci). Solo sei mesi fa è stato decisivo ai livelli più alti, perchè non potrebbe esserlo contro Siena, Pescara e Torino? Certo molti di voi parlano di progetto, giovani, futuro etc... e onestamente mi viene da sorridere. Questo Milan non ha progetto, è solo una parola interessante da vendere ai giornali per calmare la piazza. Se il Milan avesse un progetto non avrebbe comprato 5 giocatori negli ultimi 7 giorni di mercato e non avrebbe la rosa composta al 50% da giocatori in prestito, in comproprietà e in scadenza a fine anno. Se hai un progetto vendi Pato a 35 milioni e ci compri Tevez. Se hai un progetto quest'estate vendi Ibra e Thiago e compri Destro se non vuoi spendere troppo e non un 28enne mai esploso come Pazzini per Cassano e 7,5 milioni di euro.Inutile parlare di Lewandoski, Walcott, Llorente etc... Gente che noi sappiamo che non arriverà MAI. Balotelli? La vedo dura perchè il City non fa sconti ma anche se fosse possibile è tutto da dimostrare che potrebbe dare di più di Drogba. Anche Cassano dieci anni fa si pensava che sarebbe esploso da un momento all'altro e abbiamo visto che carriera ha fatto. Ricordo anche che di Van Bommel si dicevano peste e corna quando arrivò e un anno e mezzo dopo lo si salutava in lacrime a San Siro. Inutile avere la puzza sotto il naso quando siamo una società senza soldi e con un presidente schizofrenico. Se viene Drogba, troppa grazia e via andare, altro che operazione insensata. Per il progetto aspettiamo il dopo Berlusconi perchè fino ad allora saremo in balia di campagne elettorali e follie presidenziali(quelle per cui nel 09 si vende Kakà e si comprano Onyewu e Mancini perchè il calcio ha costi folli e nel 2010 si comprano Ibra e Robinho).


----------



## DexMorgan (31 Dicembre 2012)

Post da scolpire nella pietra.

E aggiungo, 37 mln per Balotelli? Non Aguero, BALOTELLI? stralol.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Post da scolpire nella pietra.
> 
> E aggiungo, 37 mln per Balotelli? Non Aguero, BALOTELLI? stralol.



si appunto 37 milioni per il balotelli di ora  pensa quando gioca allora chiederanno 80 milioni


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2012)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Drogba non è più un ragazzino, è vero, ma a 35 anni e oggi rimane molto più decisivo di Balotelli. Sei mesi fa questo ha regalato praticamente da solo una Champions League e un FA Cup al Chelsea mentre quello che ha fatto negli anni precedenti è sotto gli occhi di tutti. E' sempre stato un professionista serio, non ha mai subito infortuni gravi ed è uno che ha sempre dato tutto in campo(non come Robinho o Ronaldinho per intenderci). Solo sei mesi fa è stato decisivo ai livelli più alti, perchè non potrebbe esserlo contro Siena, Pescara e Torino? Certo molti di voi parlano di progetto, giovani, futuro etc... e onestamente mi viene da sorridere. Questo Milan non ha progetto, è solo una parola interessante da vendere ai giornali per calmare la piazza. Se il Milan avesse un progetto non avrebbe comprato 5 giocatori negli ultimi 7 giorni di mercato e non avrebbe la rosa composta al 50% da giocatori in prestito, in comproprietà e in scadenza a fine anno. Se hai un progetto vendi Pato a 35 milioni e ci compri Tevez. Se hai un progetto quest'estate vendi Ibra e Thiago e compri Destro se non vuoi spendere troppo e non un 28enne mai esploso come Pazzini per Cassano e 7,5 milioni di euro.Inutile parlare di Lewandoski, Walcott, Llorente etc... Gente che noi sappiamo che non arriverà MAI. Balotelli? La vedo dura perchè il City non fa sconti ma anche se fosse possibile è tutto da dimostrare che potrebbe dare di più di Drogba. Anche Cassano dieci anni fa si pensava che sarebbe esploso da un momento all'altro e abbiamo visto che carriera ha fatto. Ricordo anche che di Van Bommel si dicevano peste e corna quando arrivò e un anno e mezzo dopo lo si salutava in lacrime a San Siro. Inutile avere la puzza sotto il naso quando siamo una società senza soldi e con un presidente schizofrenico. Se viene Drogba, troppa grazia e via andare, altro che operazione insensata. Per il progetto aspettiamo il dopo Berlusconi perchè fino ad allora saremo in balia di campagne elettorali e follie presidenziali(quelle per cui nel 09 si vende Kakà e si comprano Onyewu e Mancini perchè il calcio ha costi folli e nel 2010 si comprano Ibra e Robinho).



Questa è la sacrosanta verità e aggiungo che il mercato di gennaio viene chiamato MERCATO DI RIPARAZIONE per un motivo, non per bellezza, viene chiamato cosi perchè si deve prendere gente pronta fin da subito e non scommesse, queste assieme alla programmazione si fanno d'estate. 

Francamente meglio di Drogba a gennaio non ci possiamo permettere, ha tutte le caratteristiche che li davanti ci servono ed è pronto per l'immediato. In estate ci sarà tempo per fare investimenti.


----------



## DannySa (31 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Giovedì, Galliani cede Pato al Corinthians e poi va a parlare con Drogba*. Sul giocatore ci sono il Marsiglia, il Liverpool e in seconda battuta la Juventus. Sempre viva la pista Balotelli, ma il City chiede 37 milioni di Euro.



Io sono per Balotelli ma per 37 mln se lo tengano, non glielo prende nessuno; per 24 se ne può parlare comunque.
Ma vista la situazione a 'sto punto prendiamo Drogba, sarebbe già oro il suo arrivo e interessante come si affiancherà ad El Shaarawy, molti più spazi per inserirsi e quant'altro, cosa che Pazzini non ti può dare nemmeno su Fifa 13.
Il centrocampista rimane una priorità allo stesso livello della prima punta, si regolassero quindi.


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io sono per Balotelli ma per 37 mln se lo tengano, non glielo prende nessuno; per 24 se ne può parlare comunque.
> Ma vista la situazione a 'sto punto prendiamo Drogba, sarebbe già oro il suo arrivo e interessante come si affiancherà ad El Shaarawy, molti più spazi per inserirsi e quant'altro, cosa che Pazzini non ti può dare nemmeno su Fifa 13.
> Il centrocampista rimane una priorità allo stesso livello della prima punta, si regolassero quindi.



Anche perchè Balotelli è costato 28+bonus, cosa avrebbe mai fatto di eccezionale in questi anni per far lievitare il suo cartellino fino a 37?! Questo mi sfugge.


----------



## DannySa (31 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche perchè Balotelli è costato 28+bonus, cosa avrebbe mai fatto di eccezionale in questi anni per far lievitare il suo cartellino fino a 37?! Questo mi sfugge.



Infatti mi sembra una vaccatona bella e buona, una sparata senza senso, come se un giocatore fuori rosa che non trova più spazio nemmeno in panchina venisse a costare molto di più di quando fu comprato la prima volta, mah.
Io non credo a queste cifre, ma credo che per il presente Drogba sia un buon tassello ma non possiamo sapere se arrivato lui arriveremo in Champions e soprattutto quando saremo in EL (forse) faremo un mercato da provinciale, in pratica Allegri dice che torneremo a vincere tra 2-3 anni ma per farlo devi prendere un gran giocatore adesso ma poi per giugno davanti te ne serve un altro di livello, per non parlare del centrocampo e della difesa.
A noi praticamente serve un titolare per reparto e comprare Drogba a 0 per dargli un super ingaggio (cioè il totale di quello che prendevano i 2 brasiliani) mi sembra uno sforzo ridicolo per quello che dovrebbe essere un mercato di riparazione normale per una squadra piena di problemi.


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Infatti mi sembra una vaccatona bella e buona, una sparata senza senso, come se un giocatore fuori rosa che non trova più spazio nemmeno in panchina venisse a costare molto di più di quando fu comprato la prima volta, mah.
> Io non credo a queste cifre, ma credo che per il presente Drogba sia un buon tassello ma non possiamo sapere se arrivato lui arriveremo in Champions e soprattutto quando saremo in EL (forse) faremo un mercato da provinciale, in pratica Allegri dice che torneremo a vincere tra 2-3 anni ma per farlo devi prendere un gran giocatore adesso ma poi per giugno davanti te ne serve un altro di livello, per non parlare del centrocampo e della difesa.
> A noi praticamente serve un titolare per reparto e comprare Drogba a 0 per dargli un super ingaggio (cioè il totale di quello che prendevano i 2 brasiliani) mi sembra uno sforzo ridicolo per quello che dovrebbe essere un mercato di riparazione normale per una squadra piena di problemi.



Comunque tornando in europa Drogba sa bene che non può pretendere l'ingaggio cinese. Un ingaggio di 4/5 mln è il massimo. Praticamente l'ingaggio di uno dei due brasiliani.


----------



## DannySa (31 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque tornando in europa Drogba sa bene che non può pretendere l'ingaggio cinese. Un ingaggio di 4/5 mln è il massimo. Praticamente l'ingaggio di uno dei due brasiliani.



Beh questa è una cosa buona del fatto che abbia 34 anni, mica può avere l'ingaggio di Ibra.


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2012)

Ovviamente è l'età che va ad incidere sull'ingaggio, assieme al fatto che sia in coppa d'africa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Dicembre 2012)

Appunto, massimo 5 milioni ed è pure tanto considerato che sarà a disposizione a febbraio salvo infortuni e considerato che ha 34 anni.


----------



## MisterBet (1 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli tra i 20 ed i 25 M è ben pagato...rispetto a due anni fa quando è stato venduto a 28 (23+5) ha mostrato gli stessi problemi caratteriali ed in più una grossa tendenza all'infortunio..


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque ho la sensazione che non prenderemo nessuno di un certo livello....

Cedono robinho e pato e prenderanno qualcuno in prestito con magari diritto di riscatto, altro che drogba o balotelli....
Ho la sensazione che i soldi delle due cessioni serviranno a pagare la campagna elettorale di Berlusconi


----------



## DannySa (1 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque ho la sensazione che non prenderemo nessuno di un certo livello....
> 
> Cedono robinho e pato e prenderanno qualcuno in prestito con magari diritto di riscatto, altro che drogba o balotelli....
> Ho la sensazione che i soldi delle due cessioni serviranno a pagare la campagna elettorale di Berlusconi



E sarebbe vergognoso, vendi due giocatori del genere e non li sostituisci, sarebbe peggio che comprare un altro Pazzini per 12 mln.
Non ci voglio credere..


----------



## Aphex (1 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque ho la sensazione che non prenderemo nessuno di un certo livello....
> 
> Cedono robinho e pato e prenderanno qualcuno in prestito con magari diritto di riscatto, altro che drogba o balotelli....
> Ho la sensazione che i soldi delle due cessioni serviranno a pagare la campagna elettorale di Berlusconi


Penso anche io che faranno così; certamente non prendono un giocatore che guadagna più di 4Ml a stagione, questo è poco ma sicuro.
Non credo però che i soldi andranno nella campagna elettorale, è più probabile che vengano utilizzati per Fininvest o simili.
Ormai siamo solo un modo per far guadagnare qualche soldo al nano.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque ho la sensazione che non prenderemo nessuno di un certo livello....
> 
> Cedono robinho e pato e prenderanno qualcuno in prestito con magari diritto di riscatto, altro che drogba o balotelli....
> Ho la sensazione che i soldi delle due cessioni serviranno a pagare la campagna elettorale di Berlusconi



Non credo servano alla campgna elettorale,ma dei 25 mln incassati ne spenderanno a stento 7-8.


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo servano alla campgna elettorale,ma dei 25 mln incassati ne spenderanno a stento 7-8.



Biabiany appunto


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Biabiany appunto



Con 7-8 mln puoi trovare di meglio.


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2013)

Pedullà: Il *Marsiglia* ha proposto a *Drogba* un contratto da *3 milioni di euro a stagione*. Cifra nettamente inferiore rispetto all'ingaggio percepito in Cina. Drogba non ha risposto ma ha fatto capire di voler scegliere con calma. Aspetta una chiamata dall'Italia: dalla Juve ma, in particolar modo, dal *Milan*.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: Il *Marsiglia* ha proposto a *Drogba* un contratto da *3 milioni di euro a stagione*. Cifra nettamente inferiore rispetto all'ingaggio percepito in Cina. Drogba non ha risposto ma ha fatto capire di voler scegliere con calma. Aspetta una chiamata dall'Italia: dalla Juve ma, in particolar modo, dal *Milan*.



Onestamente credo sia il meglio che possiamo permetterci adesso quindi ben venga.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2013)

o Juve o Milan


----------



## iceman. (2 Gennaio 2013)

Arrivera' il maxi lopez di turno


----------



## Blu71 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Drogba, affidato a Beppe Bozzo il mandato per l'Italia

TMW


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Gennaio 2013)

Lui ne vuole 3 più 6. Io credo che un accordo lo troveranno. L'ostacolo più grande, secondo me, è il club cinese il quale pare non abbia ancora dato il suo consenso a lasciare andare via il giocatore.

Sta di fatto che ho letto che non appena andrà via ufficialmente Pato faranno un summit e decideranno le strategie.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2013)

beppe bozzo va alla juve allora


----------



## Graxx (2 Gennaio 2013)

9 mln netti e cioè 18 lordi per il prossimo anno e mezzo per un giocatore seppur fenomenale ma cmq 35enne come drogba sono soldi buttati e ancor di più soldi tolti ad investimenti più importanti come per un difensore e/o un centrocampista....io la penso cosi...con quei soldi e qualcosa vicino prenderei strootman e ogbonna...altro che drogba...


----------



## Blu71 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Galeone sicuro: "Milan, se prendi Drogba ti giochi il posto in Champions"


TMW


----------



## Harvey (2 Gennaio 2013)

Nelle prossime ore è in programma un appuntamento a Parigi con il fratello di Drogba, ma la richiesta di 7,5 milioni di ingaggio in un anno e mezzo pare eccessiva.

by SportMediaset


----------



## MisterBet (2 Gennaio 2013)

Sarebbero i soldi che avrebbe preso Robinho in questo anno e mezzo...non so voi ma io lo farei al volo questo "scambio"...


----------



## The Ripper (2 Gennaio 2013)

ma in che condizioni è Drogba? a maggio stava bene..ma da maggio ad ora son passati molti mesi. per un 34enne, se non si allena con regolarità, sono un abisso.


----------



## MisterBet (2 Gennaio 2013)

beh da luglio a novembre ha continuato ad allenarsi e a giocare in Cina...


----------



## The Ripper (2 Gennaio 2013)

...spero basti, se viene da noi.
secondo me non arriva in Italia. L'avrebbe fatto prima.


----------



## Hammer (2 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> beh da luglio a novembre ha continuato ad allenarsi e a giocare in Cina...



che è un campionato al pari della nostra C2...


----------



## MisterBet (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ma anche fosse paragonabile alla terza categoria l'importante è che si è allenato e tenuto in forma...


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Vendere Ibrahimovic a causa dello stipendio troppo alto e poi sostituirlo con un calciatore più vecchio con ingaggio simile è una genialata degna della nostra dirigenza.
A questo punto mi sarei tenuto Zlatan.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Gennaio 2013)

ma la juve più o meno che tetto-ingaggi ha ? 

i più pagati credo siano pirlo o buffon, ma sicuramente non si avvicinano alle cifre che chiede drogba. 

cmq secondo me chiede troppo, in relazione all'età, al fatto che starà via un mese, a una condizione fisica tutta da verificare.
io non saprei proprio chi andare a prendere, anche su balo ho parecchi dubbi.


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2013)

Nelle *prossime ore il Milan incontrerà a Parigi il fratello di Didier Drogba* per fare il punto della situazione. La richiesta, per un anno e mezzo di contratto, dovrebbe aggirarsi sui *7 milioni e mezzo di Euro*. Tale richiesta, al momento appare eccessiva.


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Gennaio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Vendere Ibrahimovic a causa dello stipendio troppo alto e poi sostituirlo con un calciatore più vecchio con ingaggio simile è una genialata degna della nostra dirigenza.
> A questo punto mi sarei tenuto Zlatan.



stando alle voci, drogba vuole quello che prendeva robinho, anzi anche meno, la meta di ibra in pratica


----------



## DannySa (2 Gennaio 2013)

6 mln non di più, altrimenti amen.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Gennaio 2013)

Maddai ma 7 mil sono meno di quello che prendevano i due samba (4+4), che non facevano una mazza...


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Se lo liberasse lo Shangai,credo che l'ivoriano sia il prescelto e si possa chiudere anche a breve.Poi dopo investimenti,pochi ma mirati,a centrocampo e difesa(tipo Claise che costa meno di Strootman e Ogbonna)e chiudiamo bene sto mercato.


----------



## Need4 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle *prossime ore il Milan incontrerà a Parigi il fratello di Didier Drogba* per fare il punto della situazione. La richiesta, per un anno e mezzo di contratto, dovrebbe aggirarsi sui *7 milioni e mezzo di Euro*. Tale richiesta, al momento appare eccessiva.



mmm...si intende 7,5 milioni in tutto??? oppure 3,75 per questa stagione + 7,5 per la prossima????

Se fosse 7,5 in tutto sarebbe un buon affare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Gennaio 2013)

7 milioni e passa sono comunque tanti.


----------



## MisterBet (2 Gennaio 2013)

Need4 ha scritto:


> mmm...si intende 7,5 milioni in tutto??? oppure 3,75 per questa stagione + 7,5 per la prossima????
> 
> Se fosse 7,5 in tutto sarebbe un buon affare



Lì dice che la richiesta per un anno e mezzo di contratto sarebbe di 7.5 M...vorrebbe dire intorno a 5 M annui...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2013)

7 milioni troppi troppi, poi si rischia il malcontento di alcuni giocatori che hanno accettato di ridursi lo stipendio,massimo 6 milioni ma assolutamente NON oltre.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Gennaio 2013)

7,5 mln e mezzo annui netti per 1 anno e mezzo ci possono stare.Piu' o meno è quel che prende Binho.Speriamo di non portare sta storia alla Cassazione,perchè ne ho piene le balls di questo mercato,che per inciso è cominciato da circa 17 ore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2013)

tanto noi il mercato lo facciamo sempre l'ultima settimana


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;89726 ha scritto:


> tanto noi il mercato lo facciamo sempre l'ultima settimana



Esatto, quando saremo fuori dalla coppa italia e perso 2 partite su 4 di campionato. Praticamente quando puoi far anche a meno di comprare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 7,5 mln e mezzo annui netti per 1 anno e mezzo ci possono stare.Piu' o meno è quel che prende Binho.Speriamo di non portare sta storia alla Cassazione,perchè ne ho piene le balls di questo mercato,che per inciso è cominciato da circa 17 ore.



ne prenderebbe 5 all'anno con la differenza che binho ne guadagna 4 quindi uno in meno e non ha 34 anni e poi sono due ruoli completamente diversi, vendendo binho ti indebolisci in un punto e prendendo drogba ti rinforzi in un altro punto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2013)

massimo 6 milioni dai...5 sarebbero perfetti


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ne prenderebbe 5 all'anno con la differenza che binho ne guadagna 4 quindi uno in meno e non ha 34 anni e poi sono due ruoli completamente diversi, vendendo binho ti indebolisci in un punto e prendendo drogba ti rinforzi in un altro punto



Drogba vale 10 volte Binho,non scherziamrmai il brasiliano gioca senza voglia,scxazzato,meglio che vada via.


----------



## MisterBet (2 Gennaio 2013)

Robinho non fa una partita da giocatore che merita quell'ingaggio da Milan-Arsenal 4-0 a febbraio...per il resto o è stato infortunato o ha reso in maniera mediocre (con qualche guizzo qua e la...)...


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Drogba vale 10 volte Binho,non scherziamrmai il brasiliano gioca senza voglia,scxazzato,meglio che vada via.


era un discorso generale, non si vende mai un 28enne per prendere un 34enne in un altro ruolo per di piu e spacciandolo per il suo sostituto


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ad ogni modo come ho già detto non entrare in champions farebbe perdere molto di più.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Gennaio 2013)

ne vendiamo 2 e ne prendiamo 1. binho e pato insieme prendono 10 mln e più. perchè non darne 7 a drogba che ti garantisce molto di più dei due verdeoro messi insieme?
è vecchio? pazienza, quando non ne ha più se ne va a 0. Abbiamo bisogno di sicurezze immediate.
Poi a giungo si potrebbe pensare ad un centravanti più giovane... ma adesso di attaccanti non ne trovi.
l'unica alternativa davvero percorribile ( e di livello)secondo me è Llorente


----------



## Doctore (2 Gennaio 2013)

Si ma se prendiamo drogba con l ingaggio che ha poi ci troviamo quest estate con galliani che dice


----------



## aklos (2 Gennaio 2013)

io prenderei drogba semplicemente per 6 mesi e basta...gli diamo 4 milioni per mezzo anno di contratto....e a giugno addio...salvo ridiscussioni del contratto a giugno.
A giugno poi si cerca un altro attaccante...


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ansa: *Drogba ha offerte dal Brasile*. Il Milan potrebbe ripiegare su Osvaldo.


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ci credo poco che voglia andare via dalla Cina per il Brasile.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Non credo proprio che vada in Brasile.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, *la Juve starebbe tornando prepotentemente su Drogba* a causa delle condizioni fisiche di Vucinic il quale sembra non stare benissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo quanto riportato da TuttoMercatoWeb Drogba continua ad esssere conteso in Italia da Milan e Juventus ma la pista più concreta potrebbe essere quella rossonera a seguito delle cessioni di Pato e Robinho.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

*Gli agenti di Drogba confermano:"Stiamo parlando con la Juve e con il Milan"*


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Gennaio 2013)

Il problema è che rimane Robinho..


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2013)

Se Robinho rimane Drogba non verrà mai acquistato.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

*Allegri:"Drogba non arriva".*


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

non arriva nessuno se non va via robinho.
perché dovremmo prendere un attaccante se ne abbiamo già 5 di ruolo + boateng ed emanuelson adattati?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Allegri:"Drogba non arriva".*



...sai che novità ....


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gli agenti di Drogba confermano:"Stiamo parlando con la Juve e con il Milan"*



va bhe ok abbiamo capito come finisce che va dai gobbi, loro sono in profondo rosso di debiti, noi siamo il club senza debiti e ma non si puo eh ma per favore va


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

Drogba - Llorente è taaaanta roba eh!


----------



## pelato69 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Non penso vadano tenute tanto in considerazione le smentite di Conte e Allegri.
Conte (per Berbatov) e Allegri (Thiago e Ibra) hanno già fatto abbondantissime figure di palta sul mercato la scorsa sessione, è naturale che ora ostentino disinteresse perchè chiaramente Drogba non potrà essere rossobianconero  

Io comunque resto della mia idea: se Drogba viene in Italia lo fa al Milan.
Primo perchè sono convinto che alla fine Robinho partirà, Galliani troppe volte ha fatto di sti giochetti..
E secondo perchè al di là del discorso dei soldi (una delle più grandi VACCATE mai sentite.. i soldi sia Milan che Juve ce ne hanno da buttare eccome, se Berlusconi paga 100.000 euro al giorno di mantenimento quanto pensate possa ammontare il suo reddito? Qui si parla di MILIARDI E MILIARDI! I soldi ci sono a prescindere. E la Juve? Se non hanno i soldi loro allora non ce li ha nessuno), qui conta l'abilità del direttore e i contatti che ha. Marotta NON SA COMPRARE giocatori già affermati salvo grazia divina (Pirlo su tutti) è questo ciò che ha dimostrato fin'ora, mentre Galliani... beh nonostante l'età ha sempre saputo e sa fare il suo lavoro. Ecco tutto.


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2013)

Sa fare il suo lavoro ma conosce meno giocatori di topolino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

se figurati, non sarebbe arrivato manco se fosse andato via binho figurati ora che resta binho, eee ma vogliamo dare spazio a niang altre 3000 scuse ovviamente...


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2013)

*Giovedì prossimo si conoscerà il futuro di Drogba*. Sul piatto ci sono le offerte di Milan e Juventus. Nelle ultime ore si è rifatto avanti il Marsiglia con un'offerta importante ma il club francese non ha molto appeal per Drogba, nonostante sia la sua ex squadra. Giovedì, come detto, sono in programma riunioni e incontri: si capiranno molte cose. 

Pedullà


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2013)

già si sa va alla juve quindi ...


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2013)

*L'entourage di Drogba smentisce le dichiarazioni di Carlos Arino Bajo che aveva dichiarato che c'erano molte possibilità di vederlo in Italia a gennaio: ''Queste dichiarazioni non sono veritiere. Questa persona non e' l'agente di Didier''.*


----------



## Lollo7zar (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ma ora hanno detto a sportmediaset che fino al 16 febbraio non puo partire a titolo gratuito...come si puo venire a sapere una cosa del genere solo ora?


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Ma ora hanno detto a sportmediaset che fino al 16 febbraio non puo partire a titolo gratuito...come si puo venire a sapere una cosa del genere solo ora?


Meglio così, non ci portava da nessuna parte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

*Drogba intervistato da eurogoals ha smentito di aver avuto contatti con qualche società:“La gente parla troppo: sono tutti attentissimi alle voci sul mio futuro ma in realtà nessun club mi ha mai contattato direttamente – con queste parole Drogba getta acqua sul fuoco del mercato -. Ho un contratto qui a Shanghai e al momento mi sto godendo le vacanze: un po’ di relax prima della Coppa d’Africa”.*


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Di Marzio: i cinesi chiedono un indennizzo per Drogba. Non hanno alcuna intenzione di liberarlo a zero.*


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Milan ancora su Drogba. Pareggiata l'offerta della Juve. Pronti 8 milioni di euro. Ora dovrà essere l'ivoriano a scegliere.*


----------



## Butcher (22 Gennaio 2013)

Fonte?

Ripiego in caso fallimento trattativa Kakà?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

Anche Di Marzio sta per tirare fuori la bomba su Drogba...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan ancora su Drogba. Pareggiata l'offerta della Juve. Pronti 8 milioni di euro. Ora dovrà essere l'ivoriano a scegliere.*



Beh se l'offerta è la stessa,non ho dubbi che scelga la Giuvenile.Comunque la fonte???


----------



## Francy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Maaaa. Gente giovane non la conosciamo proprio? Dobbiamo prendere per forza uno nato a cavallo fra gli anni '70 e '80? E poi 8 milioni come? Lordi o netti? E il cartellino? Operazione se vogliamo più scellerata di quella di Kakà a questo punto... Ero favorevole prima perchè speravo di potergli affiancare dei giovani già pronti...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche Di Marzio sta per tirare fuori la bomba su Drogba...



Già l'ha detta??


----------



## Albijol (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ma dai è vecchissimoooo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Già l'ha detta??



No, ha ricevuto la solita telefonata in diretta con pagliacciata assortita.
E ha detto che ha grosse notizie su Drogba da rivelare.


----------



## Harvey (22 Gennaio 2013)

Lo ha twittato anche Laudisa


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, ha ricevuto la solita telefonata in diretta con pagliacciata assortita.
> E ha detto che ha grosse notizie su Drogba da rivelare.



Beh,a questo punto io mollo,non sto capendo nulla,non sanno manco loro dove sbattere la testa.


----------



## Harvey (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ma la coppa d'africa quando finisce?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà, Balotelli, Drogba e alla fine .....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio ha detto che Drogba rescinde e il Milan lo vuole prendere gratis.


----------



## AndrasWave (22 Gennaio 2013)

8 milioni per uno che verrebbe a giocare gli ultimi 3 mesi di campionato e che ha 35 anni. 

No comment..


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2013)

Magari!


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Gennaio 2013)

come hanno detto lì in studio, drogba ha proprio scelto il campionato e il periodo ideale per chiedere certe cifre.  

maddai....se vuol guadagnare quei soldi stia lì in cina o vada a dubai. 
in europa non glieli da più nessuno quei soldi, soprattutto a quell'età.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Per come stiamo messi a 9 giorni della chiusura del mercato Drogba sarebbe da prendere a braccia aperte.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio dice anche che la rescissione sarà tutt'altro che facile da ottenere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

Se è vero, lo vado a prendere io direttamente in CIna.

Lo stipendio che lo paghi Berlusconi, non me ne faccio un problema.


----------



## Re Ricardo (23 Gennaio 2013)

GdS


----------



## Ale (23 Gennaio 2013)

bene cosi


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> GdS



Come ha già scritto qualcuno: lo vado a prendere io


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque secondo* Di Marzio* la Juve non è convintissima di voler fare l'operazione Drogba e il Milan è in prima fila,sempre che l'ivoriano si liberi a costo 0.


----------



## Ale (23 Gennaio 2013)

kakà e drogbà... ma de che stamo a parlà?


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Abbassare il prezzo di Mario


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Drogba non arriverà mai; ingaggio troppo alto e di certo non è disposto ad abbassarselo per venire al Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ma non scherziamo dai...


----------



## Jaqen (23 Gennaio 2013)

Presentarsi contro il Barca con El Drogba Niang piuttosto che con El Pazzini Niang vorrebbe dire almeno, proviamoci!


----------



## Re Ricardo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Allegri a sky tg24 prova a fare il punto: 

- Drogba: "Quando si parla di grandi campioni, non c’è da discutere, soprattutto quando arrivano campioni in squadra danno più sicurezza a tutto l’ambiente ma credo che questa sia una scelta della società, che sta lavorando bene, cambiando la linea di Berlusconi negli ultimi 26, considerando il momento economico dell’Italia. Se dovesse arrivare lui, certo che sono contento, come sono contento come se arriva qualsiasi campioni che rinforza la squadra. Più crescono i singoli, più cresce il gruppo"

- Kakà+Drogba: "Sono operazioni molto difficili e complicate. Credo che Galliani se avrà la possibilità di portare uno o due campioni lo farà, ma fino all’ultimo è difficile capire. Sono calciatori che aumentano il livello tecnico della squadra e la sua autostima anche se il gruppo di giovani che abbiamo sta facendo bene, sta crescendo molto. Vedremo cosa riuscirà a fare la società, altrimenti continueremo a lavorare così per fare un girone di ritorno di grande livello"


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2013)

we are alla frutta


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

ahahahahahahh si certo ahhaha non abbiamo manco i soldi per kakà figuriamoci per drogba ma per favore


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sarebbe una toppa importante, ma sempre toppa rimarrebbe

Poi è sei mesi che ha chiuso col calcio che conta, rischieremo il paccone bello caro


----------



## AndrasWave (23 Gennaio 2013)

Linea giovane che avanza. 

Beckham, Kakà e Drogba.  Gente che chiede poco di stipendio poi!

C'è in corso il Sub20 in Sud America dove la Juve sta per prendere giovani interessanti (Castillo e Cevallos) e noi come sempre siamo fermi al palo a pensare a Drogba che tra un anno ci lascierebbe senza guadagnare dalla sua cessione e nella stassa situazione schifosa di adesso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Linea giovane che avanza.
> 
> Beckham, Kakà e Drogba.  Gente che chiede poco di stipendio poi!
> 
> C'è in corso il Sub20 in Sud America dove la Juve sta per prendere giovani interessanti (Castillo e Cevallos) e noi come sempre siamo fermi al palo a pensare a Drogba che tra un anno ci lascierebbe senza guadagnare dalla sua cessione e nella stassa situazione schifosa di adesso.



Drogba non arriva. Il Milan punta su Pazzini.


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

ragazzi giudichiamo dopo che saranno arrivati......

secondo me non arriva nessuno, tranne Kakà la prossima week!!


----------



## prebozzio (23 Gennaio 2013)

Acquisto inutile. Il terzo posto è difficilissimo, non dipende solo da noi, Lazio e Napoli stanno andando fortissimo. Ma visti i tanti punti fatti dopo l'inizio a rilento siamo già competitivi per farci trovare pronti in caso qualcuno davanti rallenti.

Una squadra che guarda al futuro, che ha avviato un progetto per essere competitiva entro i prossimi tre anni non può mandare tutto all'aria per inseguire qualche punto in più in campionato. Anche perché la Champions garantisce sì introiti, ma quel contratto ci affosserebbe. Abbiamo venduto Ibra e Thiago per alleggerire il monte stipendi e poi diamo 8 milioni a Drogba? E' uno scherzo?


----------



## Ale (23 Gennaio 2013)

senza la cl il prossimo anno, il fantomatico progetto salta..


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Linea giovane che avanza.
> 
> Beckham, Kakà e Drogba.  Gente che chiede poco di stipendio poi!
> 
> C'è in corso il Sub20 in Sud America dove la Juve sta per prendere giovani interessanti (Castillo e Cevallos) e noi come sempre siamo fermi al palo a pensare a Drogba che tra un anno ci lascierebbe senza guadagnare dalla sua cessione e nella stassa situazione schifosa di adesso.



Sembra che Castillo interessi anche a noi e comunque devo dire che di giovani ne stiamo prendendo.Saponara e Salamon sono tra i più interessanti nel panorama italiano.Riguardo la possibile doppia-operazione Kakà e Drogba sarebbe devastante dal punto di vista finanziario,ma voi ben sapete che noi non siamo una semplice società calcistica,ma un mezzo per altri scopi.Lo siamo sempre stati e sempre lo saremo.


----------



## juventino (23 Gennaio 2013)

Se lo prendete voi sarebbe l'ennesima figura da cioccolataio della Marmotta.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Gennaio 2013)

Per la Juve Drogba è un acquisto sensato, perché può dare quel qualcosa in più in Champions. Per noi tecnicamente ed economicamente assolutamente no.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se lo prendete voi sarebbe l'ennesima figura da cioccolataio della Marmotta.



E' una marmotta,che vuoi che faccia.......


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2013)

Cmq se lo si toglie alla Juve solo per non farle vincere la CHampions a me va bene


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2013)

Solo top yung


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Gennaio 2013)

No Drogba No, per favore. 
Già avrei avuto molte riserve su Kakà, che comunque alla fin fine ha ancora 30anni e quindi potenzialmente 3 anni ancora da poter fare a livello buono/decente anche perchè animato sicuramente da stimoli di rivalsa. 
A sto punto se vogliono fare almeno un colpo bisogna convincersi di sborsare qualche soldo e concentrare tutte le energie su Balotelli. Solo questo bisogna fare. Cosi poi a Giugno si continuerebbe a ricostruire.
Prendere a gennaio a 6/8 Milioni di stipendio un giocatore di 34 anni che ha già dato tutto nel calcio che conta, e farlo senza avere piu' obiettivi importanti è una cosa veramente insulsa.


----------



## Marilson (23 Gennaio 2013)

intanto potete piangere in cinese, lamentarvi come volete, ma la realtà dei fatti è che se vuoi un minimo giocartela con il barcellona, dico un minimo, devi avere in formazione titolare beckham e drogba. Sarebbe tutta, e dico tutta, un'altra partita. Loro in difesa non sono dei fenomeni, anzi.., hanno preso 6 reti in 3 partite mi pare ultimamente. Quando vedranno Drogba piangeranno in aramaico.. speriamo di prenderlo dai


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> intanto potete piangere in cinese, lamentarvi come volete, ma la realtà dei fatti è che se vuoi un minimo giocartela con il barcellona, dico un minimo, devi avere in formazione titolare beckham e drogba. Sarebbe tutta, e dico tutta, un'altra partita. Loro in difesa non sono dei fenomeni, anzi.., hanno preso 6 reti in 3 partite mi pare ultimamente. Quando vedranno Drogba piangeranno in aramaico.. speriamo di prenderlo dai



Col Barcellona perdi a prescindere, anche con quei due.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> intanto potete piangere in cinese, lamentarvi come volete, ma la realtà dei fatti è che se vuoi un minimo giocartela con il barcellona, dico un minimo, devi avere in formazione titolare beckham e drogba. Sarebbe tutta, e dico tutta, un'altra partita. Loro in difesa non sono dei fenomeni, anzi.., hanno preso 6 reti in 3 partite mi pare ultimamente. Quando vedranno Drogba piangeranno in aramaico.. speriamo di prenderlo dai



E tu pensi ancora al Barcellona? dai su'..


----------



## Gnagnazio (23 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> No Drogba No, per favore.
> Già avrei avuto molte riserve su Kakà, che comunque alla fin fine ha ancora 30anni e quindi potenzialmente 3 anni ancora da poter fare a livello buono/decente anche perchè animato sicuramente da stimoli di rivalsa.
> A sto punto se vogliono fare almeno un colpo bisogna convincersi di sborsare qualche soldo e concentrare tutte le energie su Balotelli. Solo questo bisogna fare. Cosi poi a Giugno si continuerebbe a ricostruire.
> Prendere a gennaio a 6/8 Milioni di stipendio un giocatore di 34 anni che ha già dato tutto nel calcio che conta, e farlo senza avere piu' obiettivi importanti è una cosa veramente insulsa.



Esattamente


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Gennaio 2013)

il problema non e' la difesa del barsa....il problema e' l 'attacco del barsa e la nostra difesa......

comunque tornando ot drogba sarebbe una spesa inutile e folle...basta guardare con chi giocherebbe....


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo quanto detto da Bargiggia su Drogba c'è solo la juventus e NON il Milan.*


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;105916 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto detto da Bargiggia su Drogba c'è solo la juventus e NON il Milan.*



Ancora gira Bargiggia?!


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2013)

Drogba è capace di calciare le punizioni, di sfruttare le palle inattive e sopratutto avere due balle grandi come una casa. In questa squadra mancano certe caratteristiche


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

e vero ma dare uno stipendio di 8 milioni MAI, stimo tanto drogba ma no grazie. Abbiamo abbassato il tetto ingaggio e ora lo rialziamo


----------



## The Ripper (23 Gennaio 2013)

Mi piacerebbe molto. Contro il Togo ha giocato male ma fisicamente c'è.


----------



## MisterBet (23 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;105925 ha scritto:


> e vero ma dare uno stipendio di 8 milioni MAI, stimo tanto drogba ma no grazie. Abbiamo abbassato il tetto ingaggio e ora lo rialziamo



Si ma credo che gli otto milioni di cui si parla sarebbero per un anno e mezzo...sarebbero poco più di 5 netti all'anno...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tornati su Drogba ? Ma nonostante ci serva come il pane un Drogba a 8 milioni no grazie, mi sarei tenuto Ibra dai.


Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;105916 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto detto da Bargiggia su Drogba c'è solo la juventus e NON il Milan.*


Bargiggia è uno dei giornalisti meno credibili d'Italia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Si ma credo che gli otto milioni di cui si parla sarebbero per un anno e mezzo...sarebbero poco più di 5 netti all'anno...



si sono 3 fino a giugno e 5 per il prossimo anno se non erro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tornati su Drogba ? Ma nonostante ci serva come il pane un Drogba a 8 milioni no grazie, mi sarei tenuto Ibra dai.
> 
> Bargiggia è uno dei giornalisti meno credibili d'Italia.



hai ragione, ma secondo me non si sbaglia, cioe dai mancano 8/9 giorni e siamo completamente fermi sti giocatori ci devi lavorare per settimane, poi conoscendo galliani che ci mette un sacco


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

la cosa fantastica è che questo qui non si muove per meno di dieci netti all' anno (penso) e figurati che se ne fa di 4 netti..........

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Gennaio 2013)

Vorrei lo prendessero solo per leggere/vedere poi cosa dice Bargiggia.. insopportabile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Qui si che si parla del niente


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Lisandro Lopez alla Juve, il Milan ha la strada libera per Drogba 
*
Gazza


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2013)

Da prendere ora immediatamente..Drogba altri due anni li fa, è uno di quei giocatori che ho sempre voluto in rossonero. Giocare la CL contro il Barca con Drogba singnifica avere uno con due balls.

Cosa aspettiamo? alla fine viene a zero due anni e li dai 16 mil è come aver preso un attaccante a quel prezzo


----------



## Doctore (23 Gennaio 2013)

Drogba lo vorrei per carita...ma se prendere drogba significa chiudere il mercato del milan per 2 anni non lo voglio.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2013)

Drogba vorrebbe rompere con i cinesi ed accasarsi altrove. Sul giocatore ci sono sempre il Milan, la Juve e la Lazio. La Juve vuole agire direttamente senza il contenzioso con la Cina. Se* Drogba* rompe con i cinesi, *i tempi per il tesseramento potrebbero andare per le lunghe. Si parla addirittura di Marzo.*


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Sportmediaset lo Shanghai avrebbe deciso di non liberare Drogba il quale a questo punto per andarsene dovrebbe risolvere un contenzioso giuridico in Cina.


----------



## Harvey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Fabio Ravezzani su twitter

"Ultimissime dal Milan. Berlusconi ha confidato: prendo Drogba. Fonte certa. Operazione non chiusa. Galliani prova Balo, ma lo vedo male"


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Fra poco intervista a Galliani, potrebbe parlare di Drogba.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani su twitter
> 
> "Ultimissime dal Milan. Berlusconi ha confidato: prendo Drogba. Fonte certa. Operazione non chiusa. Galliani prova Balo, ma lo vedo male"



Ha confidato a chi?


----------



## Harvey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha confidato a chi?



Non ho idea, ho riportato quello che ha scritto personalmente su twitter ma io non ho sentito nulla...


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani su twitter
> 
> "Ultimissime dal Milan. Berlusconi ha confidato: prendo Drogba. Fonte certa. Operazione non chiusa. Galliani prova Balo, ma lo vedo male"



Mah!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani su twitter
> 
> "Ultimissime dal Milan. Berlusconi ha confidato: prendo Drogba. Fonte certa. Operazione non chiusa. Galliani prova Balo, ma lo vedo male"


Pellegatti dava per certo Kakà in panchina contro l'Atalanta, Ravezzani da per certo Drogba e Ruiu da per certo Balotelli dopo l'operazione Zaccardo. Io do per certo che


----------



## Harvey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Fra poco intervista a Galliani, potrebbe parlare di Drogba.



Come andrà il resto del mercato? Non lo so, c’è tempo fino al 31


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Come andrà il resto del mercato? Non lo so, c’è tempo fino al 31



In realtà non ha detto nulla di particolare. Mi è sembrato molto sfiduciato...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani: “Kakà e Drogba no al 101%, Balotelli no al 99,9%”*

Di Marzio


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/drogba-vicinissimo-al-galatasaray-vt4040.html#post108824


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2013)

almeno uno dei tormentoni finisce


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> almeno uno dei tormentoni finisce



Meglio così.


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Al 101% al galatasaray.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

l'unico club che e disposto a pagarlo profumatamente, beh certo wesly e drogba stanno tirando su una bella squadra


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tutti pazzi per la turchia...


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Spero sia ufficiale nel più breve tempo possibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2013)

Spero che il prossimo a raggiungerli al Galtasaray sia Boateng.


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Il Boa va a Manchester..


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

con tutta la stima che ho per drogba, certo meglio la turchia che la cina ma anche questa volta prevalgono i soldi sul prestigio (non so quanto prenderà ma se wesly prende 5,5 non prenderà di meno),per tornare protagonista e tornare in un campionato di livello (meglio l'italia che la turchia) non è stato disposto a rinunciare a dei soldi mah. Poi meglio per noi perchè se veniva in italia andava alla juve il milan secondo me non e mai stata un pretendente


----------



## Harvey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;109064 ha scritto:


> con tutta la stima che ho per drogba, certo meglio la turchia che la cina ma anche questa volta prevalgono i soldi sul prestigio (non so quanto prenderà ma se wesly prende 5,5 non prenderà di meno),per tornare protagonista e tornare in un campionato di livello (meglio l'italia che la turchia) non è stato disposto a rinunciare a dei soldi mah. Poi meglio per noi perchè se veniva in italia andava alla juve il milan secondo me non e mai stata un pretendente



Quoto, anche se c'è da dire che almeno disputerà gli ottavi di champions, tra l'altro contro lo Schalke mi sa pure che passano il turno!


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

*Drogba-Galatasay e fatta. Contratto di 18 mesi 6 milioni più 4 di bonus.*


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Gennaio 2013)

Meglio cosi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

A Drogba non c'ho mai creduto e poi a certe cifre sarebbe stato improponibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2013)

Chiaramente se hanno virato su Balutelo non possono prendere pure drogba...


----------



## DennyJersey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sinceramente molto meglio così.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2013)

un tormentone in meno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Il Galatasaray si è assicurati i quarti di finale di Champions, mica pizza e fichi.


----------

